# Dave KG & Caledonia – Machine Polishing Classes 2010



## Dave KG

Building on the success of last year's machine polishing training days, Gordon and I are delighted to announce the machine polishing days for the year 2010. These days will follow a slightly modified format over last year's based on feedback and will also be taking place at a new (warmer!) location in Cambuslang, on the outskirts of Glasgow.

This year the classes will simply be divided into Beginners and Advanced. Both machines will be covered on the day - you will spend the majority of the day working on the machine of your choice and then have the opportunity to spend some time on the other type of machine as well, giving you experience of both! Full details of the class contents are given below 

The classes this year will cost £50 per head - exactly the same as last year  Payment can be made on the day by cash or cheque, no deposit is required to book your place.

The classes will start at 10am and will finish in the late afternoon / early evening: we wont put an exact time on finishing as we aim for a relaxed an enjoyable day where we can spend as much time going over things as is required. Full details of locations, times, and the all important lunch arrangements  will be PMd to you in advance of the class after signing up.

To sign up for a class, simply post up below your name and the class you would like to attend and I will add your name to the master list. Owing to space requirements on the day we will have to limit the class size to a maximum of 5. You can choose from the following classes:

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 21st February

Class Complete! *

________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 21st March

Class Complete! *

________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 28th March

Class Complete! *

________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 17th April

Class Complete! *

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 18th April

Class Complete! *

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 1st May

Class Complete! *
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 2nd May

Class Complete! *
__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 22nd May

Class Complete! *

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 23rd May

Class Complete! *

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 3rd July

Class Complete!
*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 4th July

Class Complete

*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 22nd August

1. Willie Prescot (by phone) [Bill58]
2. Cleanerbeemer
3. snapper25
4. stewartmak7
5. Chuffy
6. snapper25

Reserve 1. k66nys
Reserve 2. StuBee
Reserve 3. David (By Phone)

*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 28th August - Class Full

1. David (by Phone)
2. Douglas Baird
3. Steven McDermott
4. Bon 3 - Reserved (by Phone)
5. evo-johnny
6. Evo3

Reserve 3. David (By Phone)

*

________________________________________________________
*
Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 29th August

1. itchi
2. racingsnake
3. Reserved (by Phone - Gordon)
4. SuperSunbeam
5. k66nys
6. stumac77

Reserve: itchi, racingsnake

*
_________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*Machine Polishing Beginners Class*










This class is designed to introduce you to machine polishing, both by DA and rotary (with a focus on the machine of your choice), starting from the basics. No prior knowledge is assumed! The class covers the basics of paint correction in theory, then machine control in practice, paint assessment, choosing pads and polishes, paint correction, refining and final assessment, introduction to severe correction (compounding), filling, paintwork protection. The aim is to introduce you to the skills and techniques required to produce finishes like these, achieved by a class in 2009!:




























The class is ideal if you are new to machine polishing and looking to get into it and learn the basic skills needed to make your car's paintwork look its best. If you are contemplating machine polishing and wondering what benefits it can have for your car this class will show you what can be achieved. Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest! Some changes have been made over the 2009 classes but if you have already attended either a DA or rotary day in 2009 a lot of the Beginners class will be a repeat, so consider the advanced one instead!

The outline of the day:

_1 - Paintwork Correction: Introduction_

A introduction to paintwork correction in theory. This part of the class will be a talk about paint systems, and what kind of defects you may come across and how they can be corrected. It is the introduction to the day to give you a basic understanding of what is going on when you pick up a polisher! We will talk about how different polishes break down and what the general ideas of machine polishing are.

_2 - Machine Control_



















Before looking at paint correction in practice the first practical part of the day focussed on handling a machine polisher. This is very important to getting you used to handling the polisher (DA and rotary) on a typical car - and that includes the more difficult panels as well! Demonstrations of how to comfortably hold and control and machine polisher and plenty of opportunity to practice and get used to the machines will be given.

_
3 - Working a Polish_














































Once happy with controlling the machine polisher, this part of the day looks at the working techniques for polishes - how big an area to work, how long to work for, pressures, movement paces and how they all affect the working of a typical polish. The basics will be covered at this stage to give you a solid grounding in how polishes work and how to get the best from them.

_4 - Paint Assessment_



















On this part of the day we will look at how to assess the condition of the paintwork on a car. The paint defects discussed at the start of the day will be seen (and created!) in practice! We will look at using different lighting to see different types of defect. Having assessed the paint condition we will then look at how to assess the paint thickness and how to get the best from a paint thickness gauge.

5 - Choosing Pads & Polishes



















Confident with the machine polisher. Confident with how to assess the paintwork condition. Now its time to choose what pads and polish will work best. Here we look at how we choose the best polish and pad combination for achieving the results we're after. We also look at how to measure paint removal rates, what level of correction is deemed safer and what happens when we go too far!

_
5 - Paint Correction_





































Down to the nitty gritty! Having chosen a pad and polish combination that works and looked at how to get to that combo, we now spend some time practising the techniques and achieving paint correction. Focus on different areas of a car to get further practice in machine control and working typical polishes.

_6 - Refining & Final Assessment_





































On this part of the day we look at techniques that are used to get the best out of the finish once the correction has taken place and how to assess the quality of the work. Refining and burnishng techniques with finishing polishes will be covered. We'll also look at the importance of the IPA wipedown, and how to use lights to really highlight the quality of a finish (and how certain lights can mask defects such as holograms).

_
7 - Severe Correction_










Here we look at an introduction to more advanced techniques that can be used for correction of more severe marks - looking at the Slow Cutting technique by DA, aggressive compounding by rotary, and wet sanding. This is just an introduction to the techniques and is designed as a precursor to the Advanced Class which covers the techniques in more detail.

_8 - Filling & Cleansing_










Its not all about correction with abrasive polishes! Sometimes you just want to cleanse the paintwork, sometimes its not possible to use an abrasive polish because of thin paint. Here we look at how to get the best out of paint cleansers with your machine polisher and techniques that can be used to achieve correction without using abrasives.

_
9 - Paintwork Protection_

We round the training part of the day off with examples of how to protect your hard work. Several products will be available for trial on the day so you can compare for yourself different LSPs and see what differences you see (if any ). We talk about possible machine application of waxes and sealants and the necessary prep-work required before applying your LSP.

_
10 - Putting It Into Practice: "Competition"_



















The day will be rounded off with an opportunity to put everything you have learned and practiced to the test in a fun competition (which is opt-out if you don't want to take part, but where's the fun in that?!). A region of the car will be damaged with swirls. You will have to assess the paint finish, measure its thicknesses, and correct the paint to a level you feel happy with safely. We are not looking for full correction, we will be looking for the best results in the safest way to the long term life of the paint. So you'll have to assess the paint and justify your choices. And of course, produce the finish! Its all for fun, but also serves to put into practice everything you've learned on the day. Gordon and I will watch, but not help at this stage - you'll be on your own. At the end, the best finish(es) will receive a small prize.

The competition replaces the open ended workshop part of the day that was part of the 2009 training days. However if you would like to specifically address an issue on your car's paintwork or want to see what polishes will work on your specific car then PM either myself of Gordon and we will arrange a slot at the end of the training day for you to bring your car into the unit and spend a little time trialling products. This will be on a first come first served basis, so if you want in first so you can leave earlier (not that you'd want to leave us, surely! :lol then get your request in first!

___________________________________________________________

*Machine Polishing Advanced Class*

Details to follow very soon!

__________________________________________________________________________________________________________

*The opinions of our previous tutees....*



Adam D said:


> Fab tuition day!
> 
> I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who wants to learn the basics of learning how to get the best out of the machines and polishes.
> 
> Gordon and Dave are excellent tutors and I had a great time both learning and enjoying





alx_chung said:


> I can only repeat what I have said before. Dave and Gordon are two of the nicest guys that you will ever meet and they make sure that its not all hard work on these courses, you actually have a lot of fun too!
> If you are sitting on the fence humming and haaing, then sign up and have fun!
> Alex





M4D YN said:


> a little push for the readers of this thread :thumb: if your thinking about doing any of these classes,then don't keep thinking and just do it,because you wont look back,the day as a whole is great and two of the most easy going guys you could ever get to meet are teaching you and the knowledge is phenomenal to say the least and the best part is once you've done it,you'll strive for more knowledge and that is a good thing to have in your life,whether it be detailing or something else for that matter,so spend the small amount of cash and be pleasantly surprised for sure,oh and i have been on them you might have noticed by the post  and i do this as a job
> 
> regards scott





a4ndy said:


> well theres a big thanks to both Dave and gordon for there time and knowledge yesterday it is appreciated
> 
> this is an absolutely brilliant day well worth going and definitely recommend
> i learned loads and was able to ask pretty much anything to do with detailing and they were able to give suggestions, reasons and product knowledge this was great, was very impressed
> 
> thanks again guys
> Andy





Leodhasach said:


> Again, massive thanks to both Dave and Gordon for a hugely informative day yesterday, with great banter too! It's really given me the confidence to use my rotary in anger, as well as loads of info on products etc (seriously, I think Gordon might just know the chemical makeup of everything, ever).
> 
> To quote Arnie...
> 
> 'I'll be back.'
> 
> :buffer::thumb:





stuart1164 said:


> Hello :wave:
> 
> Having done the day's training I thought I would give my personal view..........
> 
> AWESOME
> 
> I had already done the DA day and this time I wanted to do the Rotary.
> 
> So there were 5 of us, 2 of which were on the Rotary and the other 3 were on DA duties.
> 
> Dave KG was the tutor for the DA'ers and Gordon was tutor for the
> Rotary(etts)
> 
> I found the Rotary totaly different to the DA but after some practice I was getting there but constantly under the watchful eye of Gordon.
> 
> As he only had myself and Ross we got alot of knowledge and time devoted to us and equally I would say the same for the DA'ers.
> 
> Both Dave and Gordon make it look so easy as you watch the doing a bit you say to yourself " that looks straight forward enough" til you have a go then the dam thing takes off or jumps about like a mad kangaroo.
> 
> Again Gordon was there after he stopped laughing to sort my style out ie, stop holding on to the machine with a death grip :doublesho
> 
> Ross on the other hand was very good with it I suspect he has had more practice but it could be that he is simply good with it.
> 
> As the day progressed and we took to watching each other Gordon took the DA'ers for the Rotary class too which they were better than me much to my dismay  :lol:
> 
> The down side was a little cold as my toes had gone numb after a while but the polishing stage helped that and warmed up fine.
> 
> The end results were brilliant for all on the day.
> 
> It's not just the polishing knowledge you get but the waxes, cleaning advice etc too not to mention the different products you can try.
> 
> Nothing is a bother to Dave and Gordon they were born to do this kind of training. The best trainers are those who have such energy for what they do and you can tell a mile off they love it.
> 
> I need to go on an advanced class next.
> 
> so thank you to all the trainees on the day it was a great pleasure having your company and ofcourse to D&G you make me want to do more detailing / valeting :buffer: ( I can't call it Detailing :devil: )
> 
> What ever it is I LOVE IT :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Thank you :wave:
> 
> Stuart





johnbuck said:


> Yep, have to agree with the sentiments of Ross and Stuart.
> 
> If you're thinking of getting into machine polishing then this type of training is invaluable; and with tutors like Dave and Gordon you can't go wrong. So many tips and hands on practical under the watchful eyes of experts is the ideal way to start.
> Good idea to have both DA and Rotary on the same day, personally I would not have gone near a rotary due to the myths of the beast often mooted on forums.
> I had not touched either machine prior to this tuition but I felt comfortable with both on completion of the day; not an expert by any means but comfortable enough to practice further.





wizard77 said:


> I've already sent Dave a text thanking both himself & Gordon for a brilliant day, but I also want to say It was a pleasure meeting everyone else there on the day.
> The 700 mile round journey was well worth It, Russ & myself learnt alot. I hope Dave didn't get fed up with all the questions I asked
> I went for the DA, but It was also nice to have some tuition on the rotary & spend some time on It, as now I know It isn't the fire breathing dragon Its sometimes made out to be.
> I hope some pics get posted up as I know there was some cracking ones taken
> 
> Cheers,
> Paul.


----------



## Spoony

I recommend this to anyone, Dave and Gordon are top blokes also. If your sitting on the fence... just go for it!


----------



## scottgm

Aww... will none be run at Dundee atol?


----------



## Dave KG

scottgm said:


> Aww... will none be run at Dundee atol?


Not this year as we are in the process of moving location.


----------



## Dave KG

Spoony said:


> I recommend this to anyone, Dave and Gordon are top blokes also. If your sitting on the fence... just go for it!


Cheers for the kind words :thumb:


----------



## DreamScape

Dave, I would like to be booked on the Machine Polishing Beginners Class – Sunday 21st February Please. Many Many Thanks for doing this.

Could I be booked on the Machine Polishing Advanced Class – Sunday 28th March too? :thumb: If so, yes please :buffer:


----------



## beany_bot

What a gem! Invaluable if you ask me.

Id like to sign up for one of the March classes but im unsure which to go for, begginer or advanced. 

Im defo a begginer now as Ive just got my first DA but I will be using it a fair bit between now and then and i like to think im pretty good at this detailing lark

EDIT: Can you pop me down for the advanced class in March please, im thinking I will have done quite a few cars by then :thumb:


----------



## TonyA

Dave, please could you book me on the beginners class on the Sunday 21st Feb and on the advanced class on Sunday 28th March as well.

Really looking forward to it


----------



## Dave KG

DreamScape said:


> Dave, I would like to be booked on the Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 21st February Please. Many Many Thanks for doing this.
> 
> Could I be booked on the Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 28th March too? :thumb: If so, yes please :buffer:


No probs mate, name added to the lists :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

beany_bot said:


> What a gem! Invaluable if you ask me.
> 
> Id like to sign up for one of the March classes but im unsure which to go for, begginer or advanced.
> 
> Im defo a begginer now as Ive just got my first DA but I will be using it a fair bit between now and then and i like to think im pretty good at this detailing lark
> 
> EDIT: Can you pop me down for the advanced class in March please, im thinking I will have done quite a few cars by then :thumb:


Yup, down for the advanced class in March :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

TonyA said:


> Dave, please could you book me on the beginners class on the Sunday 21st Feb and on the advanced class on Sunday 28th March as well.
> 
> Really looking forward to it


Certainly Tony, name added to both lists - we'll see you in February :thumb:


----------



## VW NUT

i wish there was somthing like this where i live, looks like it will be a lot of use.


----------



## Dave KG

VW NUT said:


> i wish there was somthing like this where i live, looks like it will be a lot of use.


There is a lot closer to you than us... Robbie at Valet Magic (*MAGIC* on DW) also runs these type of days, Berkshire I believe so up onto and round the good old M25...


----------



## M40COO

Hi Dave,

Can you please put me and sandy-m2 down for beginners 21st March....

Cheers


----------



## Sandy-m2

Excelent...


----------



## Paulo

_Hi Dave,

Can you put me down as 1st reserve for the Advanced Class in March, thanks...._


----------



## Dave KG

M40COO said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you please put me and sandy-m2 down for beginners 21st March....
> 
> Cheers





Sandy-m2 said:


> Excelent...


Certainly guys, names added - we look forward to seeing you in March :thumb:



Paulo said:


> _Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you put me down as 1st reserve for the Advanced Class in March, thanks...._


No probs Paul, name added. If anyone pulls out of the main list, I will PM you and let you know and move your name up.:thumb:


----------



## alx_chung

I can only repeat what I have said before. Dave and Gordon are two of the nicest guys that you will ever meet and they make sure that its not all hard work on these courses, you actually have a lot of fun too!
If you are sitting on the fence humming and haaing, then don't! Sign up and have fun! 
Alex


----------



## Leodhasach

Thanks for adding me to the advanced list as requested in the older thread :thumb:

Really looking forward to this  :buffer:


----------



## Stevoraith

Dave, could you add my name to the list for the beginners course on 21st February?

Also could you keep a space for "me mate Dave" who will be along shortly to request a space (I can't remember his username!).

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## Davie G

^^^^ thats me!! :wave:

cheers steven.

Beginners course on 21st february if there's still spaces.

thanks.


----------



## Dave KG

Stevoraith said:


> Dave, could you add my name to the list for the beginners course on 21st February?
> 
> Also could you keep a space for "me mate Dave" who will be along shortly to request a space (I can't remember his username!).
> 
> Cheers,
> Steven





Davie G said:


> ^^^^ thats me!! :wave:
> 
> cheers steven.
> 
> Beginners course on 21st february if there's still spaces.
> 
> thanks.


Updated chaps, your names now on the list - look forward to seeing you both :thumb:


----------



## amiller

That's me on the right with Fast Cut and a wool pad.  










Good to see it is going well both of you. :thumb:


----------



## Davie G

Dave KG said:


> Updated chaps, your names now on the list - look forward to seeing you both :thumb:


Thanks dave, thats brilliant. I'm excited now  :buffer:


----------



## Will-S

Hi Dave can you add me to the 21st Feb, please

Cheers


----------



## Dave KG

Will-S said:


> Hi Dave can you add me to the 21st Feb, please
> 
> Cheers


Certainly, name added and that class is now full! Look forward to seeing you in Feb :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

amiller said:


> That's me on the right with Fast Cut and a wool pad.
> 
> Good to see it is going well both of you. :thumb:


Cheers :thumb: Was wondering when folk would notice their pics :lol::lol:



alx_chung said:


> I can only repeat what I have said before. Dave and Gordon are two of the nicest guys that you will ever meet and they make sure that its not all hard work on these courses, you actually have a lot of fun too!
> If you are sitting on the fence humming and haaing, then don't sign up and have fun!
> Alex


Cheers Alex :thumb:


----------



## DreamScape

Dave KG said:


> No probs mate, name added to the lists :thumb:


Dave your a diamond. Can't wait now :buffer: 
Many Thanks Once again.


----------



## Stevoraith

Dave KG said:


> Updated chaps, your names now on the list - look forward to seeing you both :thumb:


Nice one, see you on the 21st!:buffer:

Can't believe how quickly these days fill up


----------



## M4D YN

a little push for the readers of this thread :thumb: if your thinking about doing any of these classes,then don't keep thinking and just do it,because you wont look back,the day as a whole is great and two of the most easy going guys you could ever get to meet are teaching you and the knowledge is phenomenal to say the least and the best part is once you've done it,you'll strive for more knowledge and that is a good thing to have in your life,whether it be detailing or something else for that matter,so spend the small amount of cash and be pleasantly surprised for sure,oh and i have been on them you might have noticed by the post  and i do this as a job

regards scott


----------



## Dave KG

Stevoraith said:


> Nice one, see you on the 21st!:buffer:
> 
> Can't believe how quickly these days fill up


Will do :thumb:

They filled up quickly last year too - kind of took me be surprise as I was expecting to run four or five last year and ended up running more than double that! Which is great as I get a huge buzz out of running these days  Suffice so say new dates will be added to this thread very soon :thumb:



M4D YN said:


> a little push for the readers of this thread :thumb: if your thinking about doing any of these classes,then don't keep thinking and just do it,because you wont look back,the day as a whole is great and two of the most easy going guys you could ever get to meet are teaching you and the knowledge is phenomenal to say the least and the best part is once you've done it,you'll strive for more knowledge and that is a good thing to have in your life,whether it be detailing or something else for that matter,so spend the small amount of cash and be pleasantly surprised for sure,oh and i have been on them you might have noticed by the post  and i do this as a job
> 
> regards scott


Cheers for the kind words Scott, glad you enjoyed the day last year :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Spoony said:


> I recommend this to anyone, Dave and Gordon are top blokes also. If your sitting on the fence... just go for it!





alx_chung said:


> I can only repeat what I have said before. Dave and Gordon are two of the nicest guys that you will ever meet and they make sure that its not all hard work on these courses, you actually have a lot of fun too!
> If you are sitting on the fence humming and haaing, then sign up and have fun!
> Alex





M4D YN said:


> a little push for the readers of this thread :thumb: if your thinking about doing any of these classes,then don't keep thinking and just do it,because you wont look back,the day as a whole is great and two of the most easy going guys you could ever get to meet are teaching you and the knowledge is phenomenal to say the least and the best part is once you've done it,you'll strive for more knowledge and that is a good thing to have in your life,whether it be detailing or something else for that matter,so spend the small amount of cash and be pleasantly surprised for sure,oh and i have been on them you might have noticed by the post  and i do this as a job
> 
> regards scott


Thanks for the kind word lads. Last year was full of memorable moments and by the looks of things this year. We can expect the same again.

Great to see the up take of these classes as both Dave and myself really enjoy them and look forward to the coming year.
Roll on the 21st. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Celticking

Is it your own car you work on?, or scrap panels, nervous about working on my own car


----------



## caledonia

Celticking said:


> Is it your own car you work on?, or scrap panels, nervous about working on my own car


The format last year consisted of working on your own car. Once you were comfortable and had the knowledge to do so. This year has been re jigged. There will be various scrap panels as well as a scrap car to practise on. Well(providing we can source one in time) :lol:

As the end of the day as highlighted in Dave's post. If their is an issue with your car that you would like advice on and providing PM have been exchanged prior. It should not be a problem at the end of the day.
Gordon.


----------



## mr kuryakin

hi can you add me to the list for the beginner class on the 21st of march please.


----------



## Adam D

Fab tuition day!

I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who wants to learn the basics of learning how to get the best out of the machines and polishes.

Gordon and Dave are excellent tutors and I had a great time both learning and enjoying


----------



## Dave KG

mr kuryakin said:


> hi can you add me to the list for the beginner class on the 21st of march please.


Certainly, just added your name now! Look forward to seeing you in March :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Adam D said:


> Fab tuition day!
> 
> I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who wants to learn the basics of learning how to get the best out of the machines and polishes.
> 
> Gordon and Dave are excellent tutors and I had a great time both learning and enjoying


Cheers mate for the kind words! :thumb:


----------



## Mad Buddy

Hi guys

Can you add me to the beginners class for 21st March. 
Thanks


----------



## ross-1888

thanks for sticking me down on the list KG. looking forward to this advanced class already. ill be watching the clock like a hawk now lol lol lol lol


----------



## p3asa

I'll take the last place on the 21st March if it is still available.
Cheers
Steven.


----------



## Dave KG

Mad Buddy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Can you add me to the beginners class for 21st March.
> Thanks


Yes, no probs, just added you, see you in March :thumb:



p3asa said:


> I'll take the last place on the 21st March if it is still available.
> Cheers
> Steven.


Yes certainly Steven, just added your name now :thumb:


----------



## p3asa

Thanks for that, I'm really looking forward to it.


----------



## Rick74

Hey,if theres anymore beginner days then stick my name down,cheers


----------



## Dave KG

Rick74 said:


> Hey,if theres anymore beginner days then stick my name down,cheers


17th April, about to be added - will put your name on to it, if you could just confirm that you want it mate :thumb:


----------



## Rick74

yes dave add me on


----------



## Dave KG

New dates added guys for April.

I have to say, I'm really overwhelmed at the response :thumb: Absolutely delighted at the interest folks, we get a big buzz out of these days... Those who came last year will know I put my heart into them (I'm a teacher at heart :lol, and to see their popularity is really rewarding! Can't wait for the start of them, guys - its going to be another good year :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Rick74 said:


> yes dave add me on


Sorted mate, with pleasure! Look forward to seeing you on the day :thumb:


----------



## Rick74

Brilliant cheers Dave,will there be any info nearer the time or just turn up on the day


----------



## Dave KG

Rick74 said:


> Brilliant cheers Dave,will there be any info nearer the time or just turn up on the day


Full details of location, times, directions, lunch details (local chippy, and sandwiches) will go out by PM about a week to 14 days before the class :thumb:


----------



## Rick74

Excellant,looking forward to it


----------



## craigblack85

Hi, can you put me down for sat 17th april beginners class, please?

I am thinking it would be best to bring our own products yes? I will bring my pc7424 anyway.

cheers Craig


----------



## Dave KG

craigblack85 said:


> Hi, can you put me down for sat 17th april beginners class, please?
> 
> I am thinking it would be best to bring our own products yes? I will bring my pc7424 anyway.
> 
> cheers Craig


Hi Craig, just added you to the list, cheers :thumb:

You don't _need_ to bring your own machine though we recommend it if you do as you get used to your own polisher... however, there will also be plenty of machines there on the day to try as well as well as pads and polishes too. So you don't need to have a machine to come along :thumb:


----------



## Celticking

Beginners class on April 17th please if spaces left.

Thanks

Kev


----------



## stuart1164

Hello Dave & Gordon,

Can I go 2nd Reserve on Sunday 28th March please.

Thank you.

Stuart.


----------



## Dave KG

Celticking said:


> Beginners class on April 17th please if spaces left.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Kev


Hi Kev, still spaces left so have added your name :thumb:



stuart1164 said:


> Hello Dave & Gordon,
> 
> Can I go 2nd Reserve on Sunday 28th March please.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Stuart.


No probs Stuart, name added


----------



## spooks

Advanced, sunday 18th April please.

Thanks


----------



## stuart1164

Hi Again:wave:

Don't know if this is possible but can I put my name down for the Sunday 
18th April as well because the chances of me getting the reserve place I'm down for is slim.

Thank you :thumb:

Stuart.


----------



## Will-S

Dave

What happens if not enough people bring their own machine?

The whole point of me coming on this course is to see if I can be convinced to take the leap and buy a machine.

I am really looking forward to the day as I think it will give me a great insight to machine polishing.


----------



## Adam D

Will-S said:


> Dave
> 
> What happens if not enough people bring their own machine?
> 
> The whole point of me coming on this course is to see if I can be convinced to take the leap and buy a machine.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the day as I think it will give me a great insight to machine polishing.


Dave has a good selection that you can choose from.

I was like you and after trying I went ahead and bought one.


----------



## Will-S

Adam D said:


> Dave has a good selection that you can choose from.
> 
> I was like you and after trying I went ahead and bought one.


Thanks Adam :thumb:


----------



## p3asa

Will-S said:


> Dave
> 
> What happens if not enough people bring their own machine?
> 
> The whole point of me coming on this course is to see if I can be convinced to take the leap and buy a machine.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the day as I think it will give me a great insight to machine polishing.


I think that is another reason for having these courses, it gives us the chance to see what machine we are comfortable with or at least that is how I read it as Dave posted:

_"Plus you will get the opportunity to try out several different machines (Kestral DAS-6, Meguiars G220, Makita 9227CB, Festool RAP-150, Festool RAP-80, Flex 3401), pads and polishes so if you have not yet bought your machine polishing kit, try out the machines and products and see what work for you best before you invest!_

Although I'm toying with purchasing a new DA just now so I can find out how to use it properly on the course!! Decisions decisions


----------



## Dave KG

spooks said:


> Advanced, sunday 18th April please.
> 
> Thanks





stuart1164 said:


> Hi Again:wave:
> 
> Don't know if this is possible but can I put my name down for the Sunday
> 18th April as well because the chances of me getting the reserve place I'm down for is slim.
> 
> Thank you :thumb:
> 
> Stuart.


No probs at all chaps, will add your names now :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Will-S said:


> Dave
> 
> What happens if not enough people bring their own machine?
> 
> The whole point of me coming on this course is to see if I can be convinced to take the leap and buy a machine.
> 
> I am really looking forward to the day as I think it will give me a great insight to machine polishing.


There's plenty of machines to go around even if nobody brought their own machine :thumb: In total we have a Kestral, G220, Flex, Festool Rap-80 and Rap-150, two Makitas and Moretools rotary. Eight machines between five folk and plenty of variety


----------



## andypp

Great tuition day yesterday !

I would thoroughly recommend it to anyone who wants to learn the basics of learning how to get the best out of the machines and polishes.

Gordon and Dave are excellent tutors and I had a great time both learning and enjoying 

also met a great bunch of guys 

Cheers Andy


----------



## rgDetail

Are there any more tuition days coming up soon? If so what date(s) are in the pipeline? I've read lots of positive comments on these and have been meaning to find out more.

Rob


----------



## Dave KG

Rob88 said:


> Are there any more tuition days coming up soon? If so what date(s) are in the pipeline? I've read lots of positive comments on these and have been meaning to find out more.
> 
> Rob


There are the tuition days in the first post of this thread with the sign up sheet ... earliest free on is in April.  There will be more added to the list for after April as well once the dates are confirmed :thumb:


----------



## rgDetail

Many thanks Dave will take a look. 

Cheers,

Rob


----------



## The Sheriff

Hi Dave

Can you put me down for the beginners course in April please? Many thanks

Nick


----------



## Dave KG

The Sheriff said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Can you put me down for the beginners course in April please? Many thanks
> 
> Nick


Hi Nick, Certainly, just added your name. As I see from your location, you are travelling quite a distance - would you like me to find out local hotel information for you and pass on details if you want to make an overnight stay on your trip?


----------



## teaspoon

hi, can you tell me you dates for May ?
need to go on the beginners course for machine polishing- have an elise Fibre glass-

also in you class do u have a opportunity touch up and polish out stone chips?

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

Dates for May are still be decided, but they will be posted up soon 

Re: stone chips, when we do this as part of a detail we always leave as long as possible between the painting and the flatting and polishing - ideally more than a day, so doing this on a tuition day wouldn't really be feasbible unless the chips were touched in first... We also like to spend time building up the layers of the paint over time which takes time in itself.


----------



## SausageStick

Dave can you let me know when you're touring the south east


----------



## GSVHammer

Dave could you add me to the reserve list for the beginners class Sunday 21st March please?


----------



## Dave KG

GSVHammer said:


> Dave could you add me to the reserve list for the beginners class Sunday 21st March please?


Certainly, I'll add your name now :thumb:


----------



## John-R-

Dave, can I take the second reserve place for the 21st of March please?

Cheers

John


----------



## Dave KG

John-R- said:


> Dave, can I take the second reserve place for the 21st of March please?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


No probs, John - I will add your name to the list now :thumb:


----------



## parsman

Hi Dave,

I'd like to sign up for the beginners class on the 17th April if possible. It looks like the ideal opportunity to learn a fair bit and to decide on which machine to invest my cash in. 

Nice to have something like this so close as well :thumb:


----------



## craigblack85

can i have another place on the 17th april please, one of my mates wants to come along aswell. Thanks.


----------



## ron burgundy

ron burgundy beginners course saturday 17th april if theres still room


----------



## caledonia

Just a heads up lads.
Dave is currently away on business and should be back in the next few days.
He has limited Internet access. So I am sure he will sort this out when he comes back.
But by the looks of things there might be a bit of over crowding on the 17th.
But dont worry the next days will be live soon.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

parsman said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I'd like to sign up for the beginners class on the 17th April if possible. It looks like the ideal opportunity to learn a fair bit and to decide on which machine to invest my cash in.
> 
> Nice to have something like this so close as well :thumb:





craigblack85 said:


> can i have another place on the 17th april please, one of my mates wants to come along aswell. Thanks.


No probs guys, I will just add you to the lists just now


----------



## Dave KG

ron burgundy said:


> ron burgundy beginners course saturday 17th april if theres still room


There's only reserve places just now I'm afraid but will add your name to the reserve list just now


----------



## beany_bot

Any info on what is covered in the advanced class?


----------



## Dave KG

beany_bot said:


> Any info on what is covered in the advanced class?


It will be posted up soon - I am just recently back from a trip away so working my way through a foot long to do list, of which updating for the advanced class is a part.


----------



## caledonia

2ND Reserve place taken on the 17/04 Beginners day
And booking taken for 18/04 Advanced day.
Dave will update post later.


----------



## p3asa

Anyone from the beginners class on 21st Feb want to swap for my place in the beginners class on 21st March?

Dave / Gordon I know I'm booked in for the 21st March but can I also be a reserve for the 21st Feb? Can come at short notice.

My football team has just gone and made it into the final on 21st March which I'll have tickets for and my loyalties are being stretched. 

Football (which I go to every week) or polishing class that I'm desperate to attend 

Steven.


----------



## caledonia

p3asa said:


> Anyone from the beginners class on 21st Feb want to swap for my place in the beginners class on 21st March?
> 
> Dave / Gordon I know I'm booked in for the 21st March but can I also be a reserve for the 21st Feb? Can come at short notice.
> 
> My football team has just gone and made it into the final on 21st March which I'll have tickets for and my loyalties are being stretched.
> 
> Football (which I go to every week) or polishing class that I'm desperate to attend
> 
> Steven.


Leave it with me I will contact Dave in the morning. See what we can swing. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

p3asa said:


> Anyone from the beginners class on 21st Feb want to swap for my place in the beginners class on 21st March?
> 
> Dave / Gordon I know I'm booked in for the 21st March but can I also be a reserve for the 21st Feb? Can come at short notice.
> 
> My football team has just gone and made it into the final on 21st March which I'll have tickets for and my loyalties are being stretched.
> 
> Football (which I go to every week) or polishing class that I'm desperate to attend
> 
> Steven.


I've added your name to the 21st February reserve list for now - let us know if you want to come off the March list... there will be other beginners classes later in the year too, that wont clash with the footy match


----------



## GSVHammer

p3asa said:


> Anyone from the beginners class on 21st Feb want to swap for my place in the beginners class on 21st March?
> 
> Dave / Gordon I know I'm booked in for the 21st March but can I also be a reserve for the 21st Feb? Can come at short notice.
> 
> My football team has just gone and made it into the final on 21st March which I'll have tickets for and my loyalties are being stretched.
> 
> Football (which I go to every week) or polishing class that I'm desperate to attend
> 
> Steven.


Go and enjoy the football mate. I'm sure someone on the reserve list will appreciate your place. It's not everyday your team gets to the final, there will be more courses to attend later in the year.
Will your team make it to another final? They need their loyal fans support!


----------



## p3asa

Yeah they get to most finals so missing it probably wouldn't be a big deal but big enough 

I know there will be other classes but I'm keen to get to a class sooner rather than later as my daughter recently picked up her first car a wee black Clio and being black it is showing a bit worse for wear so she is itching for me to sort it out and if truth be told I am itching to give it a go


----------



## Mad Buddy

Dave

I'm in the same position as P3asa, I'm booked in March 21st course and St Mirren have made the Final.
Can you add my name as 2nd reserve on the Feb course. Can't believe they have made the final and I have booked on the course.
At least now I know who the other St Mirren fan is !

Thanks Colin


----------



## magpieV6

gawd, i wish i lived up north!


----------



## -Ally-

magpieV6 said:


> gawd, i wish i lived up north!


Just drive up

Im sure it'd be worth it. 
:thumb:


----------



## p3asa

Sorry Mad Buddy but the Saints ain't my team otherwise I wouldn't have said:
"Yeah they get to most finals so missing it probably wouldn't be a big deal but big enough" 

Its Rangers for me and although we get to a lot of finals I follow them both home and away so it would be a wrench missing the final.

Not sure I could miss it in your shoes though!! :thumb:

Maybe Dave and Gordon could throw in a wee extra date or offer personal tuition as I'd be prepared to pay more spondoolies :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

So you guys going to the Footie or the detailing then?


----------



## Dave KG

Hi chaps,

Following PM I have moved Mad Buddy to second reserve for February and taken you off the March list. GSVHammer moves into one of the places on that class.


----------



## ebo007

Hi Dave, 

A friend and I are rerally interested in your courses. Could you please let me know when the next session is please? 
Thanks


----------



## J-FTO

Hi Dave

I'd be very interested in a beginners class too, perferably on a Sunday.


----------



## Jiffy

I'd be interested in a beginners class on a Saturday.


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

Gordon and I are discussing and planning the next dates after the ones listed and will be posting up very soon. The popularity of the classes has caught us a little by surprise so we are now looking to add extra dates to cater for the requests - a good feeling :thumb:

Dave


----------



## Davie G

My god, I cant believe the demand for these courses!! I'm glad i got in early lol. Im counting the sleeps till feb 21st now. Just hope I'm not completely useless!


----------



## Rgk Detailing

I'll stick my name down for 18th April advanced class 

Richard


----------



## Dave KG

Chizzzzy said:


> I'll stick my name down for 18th April advanced class
> 
> Richard


Will do Richard, see you there :thumb:


----------



## Kevin OB

*Course*

Can I Put my Name Down For Reserve Place 1st one Available


----------



## Dave KG

Kevin OB said:


> Can I Put my Name Down For Reserve Place 1st one Available


Beginners or advanced, mate?


----------



## Kevin OB

*Courses*

Sorry Mate Begginers


----------



## p3asa

Dave did you get my PM?

Cheers.


----------



## Stevoraith

I'm getting excited for Sunday now! Like Davie G I'm just hoping I pick it up quick enough- a DA is quite an expensive garage ornament 

I assume PMs with the info we need will be out in the next couple of days?


----------



## Dave KG

Kevin OB said:


> Sorry Mate Begginers


I'll add your name now 



p3asa said:


> Dave did you get my PM?
> 
> Cheers.


About to reply mate :thumb:



Stevoraith said:


> I'm getting excited for Sunday now! Like Davie G I'm just hoping I pick it up quick enough- a DA is quite an expensive garage ornament
> 
> I assume PMs with the info we need will be out in the next couple of days?


They are being composed now and will be out in the next hour :thumb:


----------



## Baz xp800

Is the 2nd reserve place still available for 21st March ? If so could you put me down for the place ?

Thanks.


----------



## Dave KG

Baz xp800 said:


> Is the 2nd reserve place still available for 21st March ? If so could you put me down for the place ?
> 
> Thanks.


Hi mate,

I'm afraid that both reserve places are gone on that day too - however we will be putting up new dates in the next couple of days :thumb:


----------



## Baz xp800

Thanks for the speedy reply.


----------



## Glider

can you pencil me in 1st reserve 18/04 thanks


----------



## Dave KG

Certainly, name added :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Baz xp800 said:


> Is the 2nd reserve place still available for 21st March ? If so could you put me down for the place ?
> 
> Thanks.


Name now on the reserve list mate, following a rebooking of another class member


----------



## wrxmania

Hi Dave,

Could you book me in as a (3rd) reserve for any of the beginners days?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Dave KG

wrxmania said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Could you book me in as a (3rd) reserve for any of the beginners days?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian,

I can add you on to the Beginners days that are there 

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Shaw84

Hi Dave,

can you put me down for any of the beginers reserve days? 

Thanks


----------



## ebo007

Dave, 

Any news on new beginer class for me +1? available any time 

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

New dates now added guys :thumb:


----------



## Baz xp800

Could you add me for 1st May class please ?
Thanks.


----------



## iain m

Can you add myself and two of my friends to the 1st of may 

names being

Iain M
Chris W
Keith C

Thanks and regards


----------



## Dave KG

Baz xp800 said:


> Could you add me for 1st May class please ?
> Thanks.


Certainly mate, name added :thumb:



iain m said:


> Can you add myself and two of my friends to the 1st of may
> 
> names being
> 
> Iain M
> Chris W
> Keith C
> 
> Thanks and regards


No problems  Just added your names, see you in May :thumb:

Many thanks guys :thumb:


----------



## Glider

Can you move me from reserve 18/04 to beginner slot 01.05, Thanks


----------



## J-FTO

Could you add me to the beginners class 1st of May please?

Thanks


----------



## DreamScape

Can't wait for tomorrow now :buffer:

Leaving mine in N.Wales tomorrow about 6am.
Really looking forward to a great day.

See you all there guys - TonyA - Steveoraith - Davie_G - Will-S - :thumb:

.


----------



## fulley

Hi Dave

Could you put my name down for Sunday 2nd May please.


----------



## ajmanby

can you put my name down for the 1st of may in the beginners class please


----------



## ajmanby

if i get a slot on the 1st of May would it be possible to then do the 2nd of May slot as well or is that being greedy?
thanks


----------



## ebo007

Dave,

Can u put me down for the 2 1st beginner classes for 2. 

Ian C 
Neil R

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

Glider said:


> Can you move me from reserve 18/04 to beginner slot 01.05, Thanks


Hi there, certainy can, your name is added to the last slot on that class 



J-FTO said:


> Could you add me to the beginners class 1st of May please?
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate,

I'm afraid only reserve places are left on this class just now - I will add you to the reserve but keep an eye on the thread as more dates will be along soon :thumb:



fulley said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Could you put my name down for Sunday 2nd May please.


Yup, certainly :thumb:



ajmanby said:


> can you put my name down for the 1st of may in the beginners class please





ajmanby said:


> if i get a slot on the 1st of May would it be possible to then do the 2nd of May slot as well or is that being greedy?
> thanks


Hi mate,

I'm afraid there's only reserve places left on that day just now - it would be possible to do both classes over the weekend - its ideal actually if you are building on what you learn on day one. I'll add you to Beginners reserve list just now, but keep an eye for future dates over weekends which will be up soon 



ebo007 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Can u put me down for the 2 1st beginner classes for 2.
> 
> Ian C
> Neil R
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate,

I can only put you on the reserve list for now I'm afraid as the Beginners class has filled - sorry about that. But as above, new days will be posted up soon. :thumb:


----------



## GSVHammer

Hi Dave KG could you put me down for the advanced course on the 2nd of May please.


----------



## Dave KG

GSVHammer said:


> Hi Dave KG could you put me down for the advanced course on the 2nd of May please.


Hi mate,

Certainly, will just add your name now :thumb:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Stevoraith

Just wanted to say thanks to Dave and Gordon for a very informative and interesting course on Sunday.

It's without doubt still going to be a learning curve but the course has given me the confidence to set about a car without being unsure of things like how much pressure to use or how long I need to work the polish for.

It was a good bunch of guys too, although I think the "DA team" definitely won the challenge 

Thanks agin to Gordon and Dave for being excellent tutors, I look forward to seeing the write-up of the day :thumb:

Cheers,
Steven


----------



## Dave KG

Stevoraith said:


> Just wanted to say thanks to Dave and Gordon for a very informative and interesting course on Sunday.
> 
> It's without doubt still going to be a learning curve but the course has given me the confidence to set about a car without being unsure of things like how much pressure to use or how long I need to work the polish for.
> 
> It was a good bunch of guys too, although I think the "DA team" definitely won the challenge
> 
> Thanks agin to Gordon and Dave for being excellent tutors, I look forward to seeing the write-up of the day :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> Steven


Cheers Steven, really glad you enjoyed the day :thumb:

Write up will be going live in the next couple of days :thumb:


----------



## Paulo

_Hi Dave,

Hope you and Gordon are well?

Can I ask that you remove me from the reserve list for the Advanced class on 18th March and instead add me to the list for the Advanced class on 2nd May 2010?

Thanks in anticipation....

Regards,

Paul
_


----------



## Dave KG

Paulo said:


> _Hi Dave,
> 
> Hope you and Gordon are well?
> 
> Can I ask that you remove me from the reserve list for the Advanced class on 18th March and instead add me to the list for the Advanced class on 2nd May 2010?
> 
> Thanks in anticipation....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paul
> _


Hello Paul,

I certainly can do - I will do it now for you. :thumb:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## 12345

*machine polishing*

Hi Guys

Could you put me down for the 2nd May.

Cheers:wave:


----------



## Dave KG

12345 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Could you put me down for the 2nd May.
> 
> Cheers:wave:


Certainly can do mate, name added :thumb:


----------



## J-FTO

Hi Dave

Can you remove off the reserve list on Sat 1st May and please add me to the beginners class on Sat 22nd May?

Many thanks


----------



## caledonia

Dave can you add a member to the 22nd of may beginners class.
Tim From another forum.
Gordon.


----------



## Dave KG

J-FTO said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Can you remove off the reserve list on Sat 1st May and please add me to the beginners class on Sat 22nd May?
> 
> Many thanks


Yup, no problem - name now moved :thumb:



caledonia said:


> Dave can you add a member to the 22nd of may beginners class.
> Tim From another forum.
> Gordon.


Job done, Gordon


----------



## wrxmania

Hi Dave,

Can you remove me from the reserve lists and put me on the list for the Beginners class on May 22nd?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## Dave KG

wrxmania said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you remove me from the reserve lists and put me on the list for the Beginners class on May 22nd?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian


Hi Brian,

Just done that for you :thumb:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Dave KG

New Beginners date added


----------



## wrxmania

Dave KG said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Just done that for you :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Thanks Dave


----------



## Jiffy

Hi can, you put me down as first reserve for:
Beginners Class – Saturday 22nd May :thumb:


----------



## West End1981

Hi Dave,

Could you mark me down for beginners class Sunday May 23rd.

Thanks

Gavin


----------



## caledonia

Jiffy said:


> Hi can, you put me down as first reserve for:
> Beginners Class - Saturday 22nd May :thumb:





newbie-ocd said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Could you mark me down for beginners class Sunday May 23rd.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gavin


Dave is currently away for the weekend.
But I am sure he will up date the thread when he returns at the beginning of the week.
Gordon.


----------



## joemaxi

Hi Dave!

I enjoyed your detailing class last year and the Volvo looked great on the way home!

Now I`ve got a shiny new Mazda 6 Sport and want to use the polisher on it so can you add me to the begginers class on Sunday 23rd of May?

Cheers

Stevie


----------



## Dave KG

Jiffy said:


> Hi can, you put me down as first reserve for:
> Beginners Class - Saturday 22nd May :thumb:


No probs mate, name added :thumb:



newbie-ocd said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Could you mark me down for beginners class Sunday May 23rd.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gavin


Hi Gavin,

Just added you name, cheers :thumb:



joemaxi said:


> Hi Dave!
> 
> I enjoyed your detailing class last year and the Volvo looked great on the way home!
> 
> Now I`ve got a shiny new Mazda 6 Sport and want to use the polisher on it so can you add me to the begginers class on Sunday 23rd of May?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Stevie


Hi Stevie,

Name just added mate :thumb:

Dave


----------



## ebo007

Dave, 

Can you move me from the reserve list on the 1st May to the beginer day on the 23rd please. 

Ian C & 
Neil R 

Thanks


----------



## absolute

i'd like to go down for the soonest reserve. not sure whether beginner or advanced, i sent you a pm explaining. cheers


----------



## Dave KG

ebo007 said:


> Dave,
> 
> Can you move me from the reserve list on the 1st May to the beginer day on the 23rd please.
> 
> Ian C &
> Neil R
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate,

I have moved both names for you :thumb:

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Dave KG

absolute said:


> i'd like to go down for the soonest reserve. not sure whether beginner or advanced, i sent you a pm explaining. cheers


Just away to read through the past days PMs now mate, so will get back to you soon


----------



## Dave KG

New dates added


----------



## p3asa

Hi Dave and Gordon,

Just wanted to say thanks for the tuition day yesterday. You and Gordon certainly put an awful lot of time and effort into the day which certainly shows in the car and I must say is certainly value for money. You are definitely both very knowledgeable in that field and it was a joy to work alongside you both :thumb:

Amy was delighted with it this morning as I was. 
It was a nightmare trying to drive home last night at 30mph to try and not get it dirty :driver:
However you should see it now all covered in road dirt!! 
Although it is dirty the shine still glistens through.

Thanks to you both again for a great day.

Although I should really be cursing you (mostly Gordon) as I have spent the last few hours searching prices on Festools and Paint thickness gauges.

All the best and thanks again. :thumb:

Stevie.


----------



## Guest

Hi there,

Can I please be put on the reserve list for this day:

Machine Polishing Advanced Class – Sunday 2nd May (Class Full - Reserve Places Only)

1. fulley
2. GSVHammer
3. Paulo
4. 12345
5. ifm

Reserve 1. _____________
Reserve 2. _____________



Also, can I be put down as a last minute, short notice, 'back-up' incase an opening becomes available for an advanced class prior to this date. Thanks


----------



## J-FTO

Hi Dave

Could you move me from the beginners class on Sat May 22nd(have to work) to the beginners class on Sun May 23rd please.

Many thanks


----------



## Dave KG

DaKine said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can I please be put on the reserve list for this day:
> 
> Machine Polishing Advanced Class - Sunday 2nd May (Class Full - Reserve Places Only)
> 
> 1. fulley
> 2. GSVHammer
> 3. Paulo
> 4. 12345
> 5. ifm
> 
> Reserve 1. _____________
> Reserve 2. _____________
> 
> Also, can I be put down as a last minute, short notice, 'back-up' incase an opening becomes available for an advanced class prior to this date. Thanks





J-FTO said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Could you move me from the beginners class on Sat May 22nd(have to work) to the beginners class on Sun May 23rd please.
> 
> Many thanks


Certainly guys, no probs - I'll do that now :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

Can I be added to the Saturday 22nd of May please? Can't wait!

I'm happy to go down as a reserve for any beginers classes before then if you have any issues.


----------



## Mike_Rose

Hi,

Can you stick me down for beginners on Saturday 3rd July please. Ignore my request for reserve on the other thread for June, sorry.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Mike_Rose

Mike_Rose said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you stick me down for beginners on Saturday 3rd July please. Ignore my request for reserve on the other thread for June, sorry.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


I'm being such a doofus tonight - its the midlands I would like to attend, apologies - ignore this request. I'd delete my post if i knew how.


----------



## Dave KG

Dont worry about it Mike, all sorted out :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

grantwils said:


> Can I be added to the Saturday 22nd of May please? Can't wait!
> 
> I'm happy to go down as a reserve for any beginers classes before then if you have any issues.


You certainly can do, you take the last space on that day :thumb:


----------



## DreamScape

Hi Dave and Gordon,

A Big Thank you for a crackin Sunday on the 21st Feb. I got out of it exactly what I wanted due to the great teachers! Anyone who's sittin on the fence really needs to pull their finger out and get on these courses. Worth every penny. (The pies were great too!)
Cant wait for the 50/50 pics Dave, cause I reckon the rotary team won :thumb:
Keep up the great work and many Thanks for sharing your knowledge and experience with the rest of us, which is priceless.


----------



## Stevoraith

DreamScape said:


> Cant wait for the 50/50 pics Dave, cause I reckon the rotary team won :thumb:


No chance 

Agree with all you've said though, the guys who have booked on for future courses should be looking forward to it, they'll get a lot from it :thumb:


----------



## T25DOC

Dave can you put me and my brother down for the 3rd and 4th July?? (Andy/Rich) What location are you looking to hold these at?


----------



## Dave KG

T25DOC said:


> Dave can you put me and my brother down for the 3rd and 4th July?? (Andy/Rich) What location are you looking to hold these at?


I certainly can do mate... the classes in this thread are being held in Glasgow (outskirts, just off the M74). We also have classes held at Autobrite in the Midlands in the other thread if you'd prefer these... I'll add your name here just now, let me know if you want to go to the Midlands ones instead


----------



## Leodhasach

Hi Dave, 

It's looking more and more likely that I'm going to have to pull out of the Advanced Tuition Day on the 28th of this month  as I may have to go home and leave the mainland early, depending what date I go to sea.

Could you let the guy in reserve know that he may get on the course?

I'll let you know as soon as I know for certain, but I'll definitely be putting my name down as soon as I can on my return from sea if I have to pull out :thumb:

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## absolute

3rd and 4th please depending on whether you think i need the beginners based on the pm i sent. 

cheers


----------



## Guest

Dave KG said:


> Certainly guys, no probs - I'll do that now :thumb:


Apologies, I meant to post on the Midlands session, not Scotland! Sorry, I will look at the dates on that link now.


----------



## ebo007

Dave KG said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I have moved both names for you :thumb:
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Nice one - see u then.


----------



## DreamScape

Hi Dave,

I've got a fitness course on the 28th March so can't make the Advanced class that Sunday. I will contact you for another date. Am looking for something closer :thumb:

Can't wait for them 50/50's :buffer:

.


----------



## Dave KG

absolute said:


> 3rd and 4th please depending on whether you think i need the beginners based on the pm i sent.
> 
> cheers


I'll add your name to both of the classes for the time being - on the Beginners day, if you do have experience with the DA then focus your Beginners day on the rotary and mastering that as experience with both machines is desired for the advanced day


----------



## West End1981

Hi Dave,

I see from the photos that the rotarys being used are Makita.

Would it be ok if I brought my humble Silverline Blue ? No point in using that smooth well balanced machine on the day then going home to use my own which handles differently.


----------



## alankharrison

can i book into the Beginners class on the 3rd of july?

thanks

Alan


----------



## T25DOC

Dave KG said:


> I certainly can do mate... the classes in this thread are being held in Glasgow (outskirts, just off the M74). We also have classes held at Autobrite in the Midlands in the other thread if you'd prefer these... I'll add your name here just now, let me know if you want to go to the Midlands ones instead


Ah midlands ones would be much better actually dave - can you re-arrange please???


----------



## Dave KG

newbie-ocd said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I see from the photos that the rotarys being used are Makita.
> 
> Would it be ok if I brought my humble Silverline Blue ? No point in using that smooth well balanced machine on the day then going home to use my own which handles differently.


Of course - if you have your own machine then it is an advantage to bring it along so you can get used to it on the day... You can also compare machine son the day too, you may find your Silverline is better than you think 



alankharrison said:


> can i book into the Beginners class on the 3rd of july?
> 
> thanks
> 
> Alan


Certainly mate, I'll add your name now


----------



## Dave KG

T25DOC said:


> Ah midlands ones would be much better actually dave - can you re-arrange please???


I certainly can do - there are currently no Beginners spaces on midlands classes but new classes will be announed soon. Would you like me to remove you from these class lists just now (the Scotland ones)? And then you can add to the next set of midlands ones when they are announced...


----------



## Pizzaeater

*Machine polishing*

Hi Dave

Could you book me and a mate, Eddie Richards on beginners course 3rd July please.


----------



## Dave KG

Pizzaeater said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> Could you book me and a mate, Eddie Richards on beginners course 3rd July please.


Hi mate,

I'll add your name to the list just now, but we only have reserve places on that day. More dates will be along soon.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## m4rkie23

you ever planning on coming a tad more south Dave?


----------



## Dave KG

m4rkie23 said:


> you ever planning on coming a tad more south Dave?


We are thinking about it, yes


----------



## m4rkie23

kewl. ill keep my eye out. (PS GLOUCESTER)

you can sleep in my shed if you want cheap (free) accomodation.


----------



## DreamScape

Don't forget to remove me Dave from the 28th Advanced class :thumb:



DreamScape said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I've got a fitness course on the 28th March so can't make the Advanced class that Sunday. I will contact you for another date. Am looking for something closer :thumb:
> 
> Can't wait for them 50/50's :buffer:
> 
> .


----------



## JMAPUK

Dave KG said:


> We are thinking about it, yes


Dave am i begineer with the DA stuff and if you were to do one further south a would be up for the beginner and advance session (I'm in the oxford area)


----------



## FlawlessDetailing

*Teach Me !!!*

Hi. Just wondering could you put me in reserve for Beginners polishing class for 1st of May please ?? 
I'll be coming over from Ireland so how difficult would it be to get to where you guys are ??

Thanks

Padraic


----------



## Dave KG

Sorry guys, as Gordon alluded to in another post I'm afraid I'm recovering from a bit of a cold over the past couple of days - rapidly trying to catch up on PMs and messages here!



DreamScape said:


> Don't forget to remove me Dave from the 28th Advanced class :thumb:


Sorry mate, will do that now.



JMAPUK said:


> Dave am i begineer with the DA stuff and if you were to do one further south a would be up for the beginner and advance session (I'm in the oxford area)


We are currently thinking about it, and in early discussion with people in the south east for running joint days. Keep your eyes peeled. 



padraicGil said:


> Hi. Just wondering could you put me in reserve for Beginners polishing class for 1st of May please ??
> I'll be coming over from Ireland so how difficult would it be to get to where you guys are ??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Padraic


I can do mate for sure... We are easy to find - near a train station and not far from a major motorway... I'll add your name


----------



## GSVHammer

To Dave & Gordon.

Thanks for today's beginners course on machine polishing. I attended because I wanted to check that my DA technique was correct before attempting to enhance and correct a few friends cars.

I'm pleased that it was and I picked up loads of tips on polish, polishing and pad choice as well as tips and techniques on other aspects and products of detailing.

I'm glad you answered all my questions without any hesitation even though some of them were not directly to do with polishing.
It was nice to meet the pair of you after reading many of your Detailing World posts over the last year.

If any other DW users are thinking of getting themselves a machine polisher and are unsure of how to use it or want to try a machine out before they purchase it, with expert guidance in a relaxed atmosphere with no pressure to buy anything then this is the course for you.

Hello to the other lads on the course, nice meeting you. I hope you all got as much out of the day as I did.

Thanks again GSVHammer


----------



## caledonia

^^^ Thanks for attending the day and glad you are happy with training on the day.
Very nice to meet you and put a face to the name.

Look forward to meeting you again soon, and hopefully we can sort that idea we had a chat about.
Gordon.


----------



## John-R-

As GSVHammer has already said, top quality day :thumb:
Many thanks to Gordon and Dave for the day, interesting to get to play around with various machines, especially the rotary machines. This has actually re-invigorated my passion for detailing.

Cheers

John


----------



## caledonia

Thanks John :thumb:
Nice to meet you also.
There is a great feel good factor carrying right through these classes this year.
Great bunch of guys this year so far. With a real hunger and passion for detailing and learning.
Glad to see this and makes our job so much easier.

Gordon.


----------



## Iain00

Will there be any further courses run later this year in Scotland?


----------



## Dave KG

Iain00 said:


> Will there be any further courses run later this year in Scotland?


Yes, there definitely will be  Dates will be added shortly, keep your eye on the thread as there may be spaces come up if people have todrop out for other commitments too...


----------



## Dave KG

22nd May Beginners Class has one space available - first come, first served


----------



## beany_bot

Havent been on DW for ages just checking everything is still all go?


----------



## marc-l

looks great


----------



## caledonia

beany_bot said:


> Havent been on DW for ages just checking everything is still all go?


Yes.
Everything is still going ahead. See you on Sunday.
Gordon.


----------



## Iain00

Dave KG said:


> 22nd May Beginners Class has one space available - first come, first served


Iain00 - I'll take the opportunity if it's still available


----------



## silver2009

Dave KG said:


> 22nd May Beginners Class has one space available - first come, first served


I like to take that if still avaialble.

Danny


----------



## Dave KG

Iain00 said:


> Iain00 - I'll take the opportunity if it's still available


Name added


----------



## Dave KG

silver2009 said:


> I like to take that if still avaialble.
> 
> Danny


Hey Danny, I'm afraid that day has gone now - sorry about that.


----------



## Iain00

Dave KG said:


> Name added


Thanks, looking forward to it


----------



## ross-1888

well.... i would just like to give a big thanks to dave and gordon for putting on todays class. again, a top class day. Learned lots and lots lol. was good to pick up some new techniques and brush up on some old ones as well. 

Looking forward to future classes. 

R.


----------



## Nanoman

I'm booked in near the end of May. I really can't wait!!!


----------



## caledonia

ross-1888 said:


> well.... i would just like to give a big thanks to dave and gordon for putting on todays class. again, a top class day. Learned lots and lots lol. was good to pick up some new techniques and brush up on some old ones as well.
> 
> Looking forward to future classes.
> 
> R.


Your more than welcome Ross.
I almost sure we will see you again soon. :lol:


----------



## ross-1888

coincidence........ i think not lol lol lol


----------



## beany_bot

Thanks alot for the class on Sunday guys, it was really really good. Very helpfull and I learned a heap, (especially to make sure my pads are dry before metal polishing!! :buffer::lol

Cant wait till something like this comes along again

No doubt see you soon.:wave:


----------



## Dave KG

Cheers for the kind words Callum and Ross :thumb:

I've been away on holiday so just catching up on the thread now ... we have our summer dates to put up and the writeups for the three days gone so far will be live in the next few days so watch this space! :thumb:


----------



## chris cam

Hi Dave

I'm interested in your beginners class, can you tell me when the next available slot will be? Preferably on a Sunday if possible.

Many thanks 

Chris


----------



## caledonia

chris cam said:


> Hi Dave
> 
> I'm interested in your beginners class, can you tell me when the next available slot will be? Preferably on a Sunday if possible.
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Chris


These are still to be confirmed Chris.
But hoping for the weekend of the 31st of July and 1st of Aug.

Dependant on the current up take on classes, we vary these from beginners to advanced.
Just watch the post for up dates as these days go fast.
Gordon.


----------



## twoscoops

Finally got access to DW. Again apologies Gordon for cancelling the May date, still keen for the next available beginners class when you release the dates.

Cheers

Tim:thumb:



caledonia said:


> These are still to be confirmed Chris.
> But hoping for the weekend of the 31st of July and 1st of Aug.
> 
> Dependant on the current up take on classes, we vary these from beginners to advanced.
> Just watch the post for up dates as these days go fast.
> Gordon.


----------



## caledonia

twoscoops said:


> Finally got access to DW. Again apologies Gordon for cancelling the May date, still keen for the next available beginners class when you release the dates.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim:thumb:


Hopefully get this sorted out over the weekend Tim.

Look forward to finally meeting you.
Gordon.


----------



## twoscoops

excellent stuff, likewise!

Cheers



caledonia said:


> Hopefully get this sorted out over the weekend Tim.
> 
> Look forward to finally meeting you.
> Gordon.


----------



## Glider

Dave / Gordon.

I'll have to give up my slot for the 1st May class. SWMBO has other plans for me.
Have a good day.


----------



## NickMal

Dave can I get the can cancelled date in may please - if Glider was on a beginners course? thanks


----------



## TonyA

*Advanced class: 28th Feb*

Thanks to Gordon and Dave, super day, learnt loads which just adds to the confidence. Anyone thinking of attending the beginners and the advanced day, then don't hesitate, get booked on.
Thanks again, guys

Tony:thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Glider said:


> Dave / Gordon.
> 
> I'll have to give up my slot for the 1st May class. SWMBO has other plans for me.
> Have a good day.


Not a problem M8. I am sure we will see you sometime in the coming year. :thumb:



NickMal said:


> Dave can I get the can cancelled date in may please - if Glider was on a beginners course? thanks


Yes the 1st of May is a beginners class. But unfortunately is already as 2 in reserve. Although you would still be on the reserve list. It might be better if you can make it on the 22nd of May as this is also a beginners day. But you would be first reserve and stand a better chance if someone pulls out. 



TonyA said:


> Thanks to Gordon and Dave, super day, learnt loads which just adds to the confidence. Anyone thinking of attending the beginners and the advanced day, then don't hesitate, get booked on.
> Thanks again, guys
> 
> Tony:thumb:


Thanks for the kind feed back Tony. Your more than welcome and this is what makes all the classes worth while.

I have received your Pm and will be in contact over the coming days. Just have to confirm a date with Dave to fit in with your timetable.

See you again soon. You must be starting to know the 74 like the back of your hand. :lol:

Gordon.


----------



## Techgeek

Could you sign me up for the next available beginners day please?


----------



## NickMal

Thanks Dave - 22nd of May would be great as a reserve. Nick


----------



## stumac77

hi dave / gordon i,m interested in the beginers class could you let me know when the next available date is and where abouts in glasgow your classes are thanks stu


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

Gordon and I will be arranging the summer dates tomorrow and I will be posting them live tomorrow night (which may be the early hours of Wed morning depending when our Tuesday detail finishes - we have a habbit of late finishes )

Many thanks to all who have signed up so far - I've updated the lists and I'm really looking forward to the next classes :thumb:


----------



## parsman

Dave,

I'm going to pull out of the beginners class on the 17th Arpil. I may have to work that weekend and I'd rather pull out now and let one of the reserves have the place than leave you with a blank space at the last minute.

I'll sign up for one of the summer dates at a later stage.


----------



## stumac77

hi dav / gordon is there any chance you can put me down for the next available beginers class thanks stu


----------



## sbv

hi dav & gordon can put me down for the next available beginers class 
Thank u, Steven


----------



## twoscoops

guys if neither of the reserves can fill this spot on the 17th then I would love to take it!

Cheers



parsman said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm going to pull out of the beginners class on the 17th Arpil. I may have to work that weekend and I'd rather pull out now and let one of the reserves have the place than leave you with a blank space at the last minute.
> 
> I'll sign up for one of the summer dates at a later stage.


----------



## Dave KG

parsman said:


> Dave,
> 
> I'm going to pull out of the beginners class on the 17th Arpil. I may have to work that weekend and I'd rather pull out now and let one of the reserves have the place than leave you with a blank space at the last minute.
> 
> I'll sign up for one of the summer dates at a later stage.


No problems mate, thank you for letting us know - I look forward to seeing you at a class later in the summer 



stumac77 said:


> hi dav / gordon is there any chance you can put me down for the next available beginers class thanks stu





sbv said:


> hi dav & gordon can put me down for the next available beginers class
> Thank u, Steven


Will add your names when the dates go live :thumb:



twoscoops said:


> guys if neither of the reserves can fill this spot on the 17th then I would love to take it!
> 
> Cheers


PMd you mate :thumb:


----------



## Nanoman

Dear DaveKG

Since you seem to have sorted everyone else out can you arrange a time machine to take me to 22/05/2010 for my beginners class? 

Yours

Grant
(Age 26)

P.S. If you can't do that do you think it would be a good idea for me to attend the advanced class on 4th July?


----------



## Dave KG

grantwils said:


> Dear DaveKG
> 
> Since you seem to have sorted everyone else out can you arrange a time machine to take me to 22/05/2010 for my beginners class?
> 
> Yours
> 
> Grant Wilson
> (Age 26)
> 
> P.S. If you can't do that do you think it would be a good idea for me to attend the advanced class on 4th July?


I have you signed up for the class on 22nd May? Position 5 on the list, so a confirmed place - would you still like that place?

Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 22nd May (Class Full - Resevre Places Only!)

1. Jiffy
2. Matt B
3. Iain00
4. wrxmania
5. grantwils

Reserve 1. NickMal
Reserve 2. _____________

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## Nanoman

Dave KG said:


> I have you signed up for the class on 22nd May? Position 5 on the list, so a confirmed place - would you still like that place?
> 
> Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 22nd May (Class Full - Resevre Places Only!)
> 
> 1. Jiffy
> 2. Matt B
> 3. Iain00
> 4. wrxmania
> 5. grantwils
> 
> Reserve 1. NickMal
> Reserve 2. _____________
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Dave


Yep. Is the july advanced class worthwhile or should I get a bit more practice in after the beginners class?


----------



## Dave KG

grantwils said:


> Yep. Is the july advanced class worthwhile or should I get a bit more practice in after the beginners class?


Some people in the Midlands are choosing to do the classes one day after the other... its perfectly feasible to do that as the advanced class starts where the Beginners class leaves 

I'm heading offline to the midlands this weekend, but if you would like the Advanced Class, just post up and I'll update the lists when I am next online


----------



## caledonia

Hi Grant.
A few people have taken the advanced day right after the beginners classes.
Especially the one that have travelled a good distance.

The Advanced moves on from the beginners quite well and deals with a great deal of different techniques and ways to use a machine polisher. We also cover far to many other items on these day to go into in a short post.

If you have any question you would like answered. Give me a call and I can talk you through these days.

Heading off to bed soon, as i am up early and heading down south for tuition days in Stratford over the weekend.


----------



## Nanoman

Thanks for the quick responses. Stick me in for the july advanced class as well please.

About that time machine...


----------



## Dave KG

grantwils said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. Stick me in for the july advanced class as well please.
> 
> About that time machine...


Will do mate :thumb:


----------



## Rick74

hey guys,not long now.


----------



## caledonia

Rick74 said:


> hey guys,not long now.


One more detail prior to the class now Rick. So yes really looking forward to this weekend.

Then unfortunately but long over due the refurb starts in the unit. Total strip out and remodelled. :thumb:


----------



## Rick74

how long have u planned for the refurb,will you be doing it yourself and davie,itll be good once its done.


----------



## caledonia

Rick74 said:


> how long have u planned for the refurb,will you be doing it yourself and davie,itll be good once its done.


Needs to be finished in 4 weeks or prior to the 15 of May at the latest.
We have a new purchase heading to the unit and a rather special garage queen. So space is paramount.

Not so much the joinery. But just getting all the other trades on board at the right times.


----------



## Rick74

I know what you mean trying to deal with other trades lol,Im sure itll work out just fine,sounds interesting "garage queen"


----------



## GeeTeeEye

Can I put my name down for the 22nd May ? I think I'll be in the reserve list though, thats fine.


----------



## Celticking

Dave, ive sent a PM about this weekend, can you confirm you recieved?


----------



## Dave KG

Celticking said:


> Dave, ive sent a PM about this weekend, can you confirm you recieved?


Received, no problems mate, I'll update the list :thumb:


----------



## ajmanby

Hi dave i have noticed i have been put down for one of the classes, this one:

Machine Polishing Beginners Class – Saturday 1st May (Class Full - Reserve Places Only)

1. Baz xp800
2. Iain M
3. Chris W
4. Keith C
5. ajmanby

Reserve 1. padraicGil 
Reserve 2. ___________

however i am now doing the midlands classes now so my place can be given to padraicGil as i don't want anyone wanting to go on the class to miss out, just as well i looked :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

ajmanby said:


> Hi dave i have noticed i have been put down for one of the classes, this one:
> 
> Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 1st May (Class Full - Reserve Places Only)
> 
> 1. Baz xp800
> 2. Iain M
> 3. Chris W
> 4. Keith C
> 5. ajmanby
> 
> Reserve 1. padraicGil
> Reserve 2. ___________
> 
> however i am now doing the midlands classes now so my place can be given to padraicGil as i don't want anyone wanting to go on the class to miss out, just as well i looked :thumb:


Cheers for pointing it out, will update this lists now :thumb:


----------



## Celticking

Dave KG said:


> Received, no problems mate, I'll update the list :thumb:


Really gutted!!!


----------



## Dave KG

GeeTeeEye said:


> Can I put my name down for the 22nd May ? I think I'll be in the reserve list though, thats fine.


Will add your name to the reserve list mate :thumb:


----------



## GeeTeeEye

Dave KG said:


> Will add your name to the reserve list mate :thumb:


Excellent thanks :thumb:

I've got a fiver here for anyone wanting to pull out ? :lol:


----------



## GeeTeeEye

Best adding me to Sunday 23rd May also Dave, as I may have a better chance of getting on that one. :buffer:


----------



## GSVHammer

Dave unfortunately I'm going to have to withdraw from the advanced course on the 2nd of May. Can you put DaKine in my place as he is first on the reserve list.
I'll try to arrange another date later in the year, sorry about this.

GSVHammer


----------



## Dave KG

GSVHammer said:


> Dave unfortunately I'm going to have to withdraw from the advanced course on the 2nd of May. Can you put DaKine in my place as he is first on the reserve list.
> I'll try to arrange another date later in the year, sorry about this.
> 
> GSVHammer


Thank you for letting us know so far in advance mate, that's appreciated - hopefully we will see you at a later class :thumb:


----------



## Rick74

Cheers Dave and Gordon,Had a good day today and it was nice to meet the other lads also,just make sure you watch my rotary lol.well worth it and ill be seeing you both soon.


----------



## twoscoops

Cheers gents, I had a brilliant day with great craic! Excellent tutorials from you both and I don't think that there was a question asked all day that you pair couldn't answer perfectly! 

Really recommend the course for all those that have been thinking about giving machine polishing a go but didn't have enough confidence!

Great bunch today and good banter, good to meet you all!

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Techgeek

any idea on when the next beginner day will be so I can arrange some time off work?


----------



## craigblack85

Thanks to dave and gordon for a great tuition day. I learnt alot, just need to put into practice. thanks again


----------



## stuart1164

*Advanced Class: Sunday the 18th April 2010*

As always a brilliant day.

Unfortunatly I had to leave early but it was still excellent with the different techniques, compounds and styles especially with the long winter it was good to start (in the Spring :lol with this class to regain some confidence.

One of the best points about it is the way Dave & Gordon keep a close eye on the technique you are using and correcting it.

Great hands on tutoring thank you both.

Thanks also to the other four trainees, Great day wasn't it? :thumb:

Hope to see you at another course.

Stuart :wave:


----------



## Kiwigolfer

Hi Dave, can you put be down for the Reserve for Beginners Class on the 1st May

Thanks

Ian


----------



## 12345

Dave / Gordon

Could you please give me the location and postcode for the machine polishing day on the 2nd May.
Looking forward to it.

Cheers

John


----------



## Techgeek

could you stick me on the reserve for the 1st or 23rd of may, or the next available beginner day please?


----------



## Dave KG

12345 said:


> Dave / Gordon
> 
> Could you please give me the location and postcode for the machine polishing day on the 2nd May.
> Looking forward to it.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> John


G72 7TN is the postcode you need


----------



## Dave KG

Kiwigolfer said:


> Hi Dave, can you put be down for the Reserve for Beginners Class on the 1st May
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ian





Techgeek said:


> could you stick me on the reserve for the 1st or 23rd of may, or the next available beginner day please?


No probs guys, will add your names now  Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## rossdook

stuart1164 said:


> As always a brilliant day.
> 
> Unfortunatly I had to leave early but it was still excellent with the different techniques, compounds and styles especially with the long winter it was good to start (in the Spring :lol with this class to regain some confidence.
> 
> One of the best points about it is the way Dave & Gordon keep a close eye on the technique you are using and correcting it.
> 
> Great hands on tutoring thank you both.
> 
> Thanks also to the other four trainees, Great day wasn't it? :thumb:
> 
> Hope to see you at another course.
> 
> Stuart :wave:


Hi All

Echo what Stuart says - fairly enjoyed the day and meeting everyone there.

Always learning in this game, so it was good to get Gordon and Dave's take on lots of different techniques and processes. Good to see how the other lads were working too and I nearly fell over when one of them told me he paid £10 for a tin of Tardis - it's nearly £26 where I am!

Hope to return when circumstances permit - best regards to all.


----------



## GeeTeeEye

Dave KG said:


> No probs guys, will add your names now  Many thanks :thumb:


Dave, I requested for the reserve on the 23rd too back on the 14th but I've been missed

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=2117428&postcount=250


----------



## p3asa

rossdook said:


> Hi All
> 
> I nearly fell over when one of them told me he paid £10 for a tin of Tardis - it's nearly £26 where I am!


Wow that's a fair price. I got 5 Litres of Tardis, 5 Litres of G101 and a couple of trial waxes for under £25. I'd look for another rep.


----------



## rossdook

p3asa said:


> Wow that's a fair price. I got 5 Litres of Tardis, 5 Litres of G101 and a couple of trial waxes for under £25. I'd look for another rep.


Easy enough where you are I've no doubt, but this is just a motor factors. Autosmart told me where to contact for my nearest rep - that'd be twenty minutes in the car, then an hour and a half on the ferry followed up by a two and a quarter hour drive....... :wall:

I can see me getting in touch with some of the lads from last Sunday fairly soon!!


----------



## caledonia

Rick74 said:


> Cheers Dave and Gordon,Had a good day today and it was nice to meet the other lads also,just make sure you watch my rotary lol.well worth it and ill be seeing you both soon.


Your more than welcome Ricky see you soon m8.
Slightly longer day this time. But you get to take something nice home this time. :lol;



twoscoops said:


> Cheers gents, I had a brilliant day with great craic! Excellent tutorials from you both and I don't think that there was a question asked all day that you pair couldn't answer perfectly!
> 
> Really recommend the course for all those that have been thinking about giving machine polishing a go but didn't have enough confidence!
> 
> Great bunch today and good banter, good to meet you all!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Tim


Glad you enjoyed the day Tim.
Great to put a name to the faces eventualy. :thumb:



craigblack85 said:


> Thanks to dave and gordon for a great tuition day. I learnt alot, just need to put into practice. thanks again


All the best Craig and look forward to seeing your car in the showroom when you get time.



stuart1164 said:


> As always a brilliant day.
> 
> Unfortunatly I had to leave early but it was still excellent with the different techniques, compounds and styles especially with the long winter it was good to start (in the Spring :lol with this class to regain some confidence.
> 
> One of the best points about it is the way Dave & Gordon keep a close eye on the technique you are using and correcting it.
> 
> Great hands on tutoring thank you both.
> 
> Thanks also to the other four trainees, Great day wasn't it? :thumb:
> 
> Hope to see you at another course.
> 
> Stuart :wave:


Well I dont think I have anything to say to you Stuart apart form I am sure we will see you again soon. You are becoming a welcome addition to these classes. :thumb:



rossdook said:


> Hi All
> 
> Echo what Stuart says - fairly enjoyed the day and meeting everyone there.
> 
> Always learning in this game, so it was good to get Gordon and Dave's take on lots of different techniques and processes. Good to see how the other lads were working too and I nearly fell over when one of them told me he paid £10 for a tin of Tardis - it's nearly £26 where I am!
> 
> Hope to return when circumstances permit - best regards to all.


You have my number Ross if you need those things sorted out for you.
Glad you found the trip worth while and eventually made it home once more.
Gordon.


----------



## Rgk Detailing

Had a great day dave and Gordon, great to learn a few more techniques, great banter also!

Richard


----------



## Paulo

_Hi Dave & Gordon,

It's with regret that I'm going to have to withdraw from the Advanced Class on 2nd May 2010.

Apologies for the short notice and I hope you have a reserve fill my space....

All the best and hope you have a great day....

Regards,

Paul_


----------



## Dave KG

Paulo said:


> _Hi Dave & Gordon,
> 
> It's with regret that I'm going to have to withdraw from the Advanced Class on 2nd May 2010.
> 
> Apologies for the short notice and I hope you have a reserve fill my space....
> 
> All the best and hope you have a great day....
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Paul_


Thank you for letting us know Paul.

There is now a free space on this Sunday's advanced class if anyone would like it, first come first served! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Unfortunately due to members having a few issues in the private lives.
We have available spaces for this coming weekend.

I know its short notice. But if there are any members that are looking to come along to one of these days. It would be an ideal opportunity.

We have 1 definite space for Saturday (Beginners) and couple of reserves.
Also
2 Definite places for Sunday (Advanced) with reserve spaces.

If there are any lads or lasses that wish to come along this weekend, 1st and 2nd of May you are more than welcome. Details will be PMed through ASAP, as to the location and times.
First come first served.
Gordon.


----------



## Nanoman

Bugger! I'm busy this weekend or I'd have bitten your hand off! I'll ask around.

It might be worth putting a wee post in the scotland section or a new thread to announce this coz it might be missed. Probably a good idea to lock the thread though so we don't start a whole new one.


----------



## mackenzie500

Hi Dave,

Any chance of last minute booking for tomorrow's beginners training session?

You can contact me on 07712 486336 or 0131 467 7467.

Many thanks
Colin


----------



## mackenzie500

Hi Dave,

Any chance of last minute booking for tomorrow's beginners training session?

You can contact me on 07712 486336 or 0131 467 7467.

Many thanks
Colin


----------



## Dave KG

mackenzie500 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Any chance of last minute booking for tomorrow's beginners training session?
> 
> You can contact me on 07712 486336 or 0131 467 7467.
> 
> Many thanks
> Colin





mackenzie500 said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Any chance of last minute booking for tomorrow's beginners training session?
> 
> You can contact me on 07712 486336 or 0131 467 7467.
> 
> Many thanks
> Colin


Thank you for your call, Colin - have added your name to the list. Sorry for the delay in getting back here, I was enjoying the weather with my better half over a long lunch


----------



## Kiwigolfer

Dave / Gordon,
Just back from the beginners course, having never used a DA or any machine I can't thank you enough for the tuition and the help. as said before any one thinking of trying it go for it....

Thanks once again it was a great day......


----------



## caledonia

You are more than welcome M8.
Glad you found the day beneficial and helpful.

Look forward to you getting your car started and the write up in the future.
Just remember never rush.
Gordon.


----------



## Techgeek

Just a wee post to say thanks for a fantastic and informative day, Had a good time, met some sound people and learned a lot. I'm looking forward to doing the advanced day when I can fit it in to my callout rota.

For anyone considering doing the course, dont hesitate for a second it is well worth it seeing first hand and being able to ask question face to face is totally different to reading up or watching videos on the net, when the say a picture is worth a thousand words well proper tuition is worth a thousand pictures and Dave and Gordon are excellent teachers.

Plus the cost of the course is less than the cost of a single strikethrough, or what I would spend on unnecesarry products tring to chase the finish we acheived today without proper guidance.

Well recommended:buffer:

Forgot to say could you take me off the reserved for the beginner day on the 23rd and put me on the reserved for the 4th july advanced day, or the next available one that comes up and i'll see if I can arrange not to be on call.


----------



## caledonia

Thanks for the feed back M8
And glad you also had a great day.
The correction achieved today was very good by everyone on the class, as you know we did not miss the panels. :lol:

Glad you also could accommodate the class today and you end up completing the day.
Being on call is never an easy one.
Gordon.

I am sure Dave will edit the post when online.


----------



## Baz xp800

Agree with the other comments on the course yesterday. 

For any "newbies" to polishing like myself, this course is well worth going on. I had zero polishing skills before the course, I now feel I have the confidence to start on my car.

Great bunch of guys on the course.

A big thank you to Dave and Gordon.

Barry. :buffer:


----------



## stuart1164

*Advanced Class 4th July.*

Hi Gordon & Dave,

Can you put me down for the 1st reserve in the advanced class 4th July please.

Thank you so much :wave:

Stuart :thumb:


----------



## caledonia

Thank Baz.
Really nice to meet you and pleased you found the day helpful.

Now that brings me to you Stuart. :lol:
You need to get out more m8. I do love you enthusiasm and your more than welcome to come along once more.

I am sure Dave will add you as requested and see you soon again M8.
Gordon.


----------



## J-FTO

I don't think I'll be able to make the beginners class on Sunday 23rd May, I think its best to let one of the reserves take my place instead. 

I'll keep checking for future classes.


----------



## caledonia

J-FTO said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make the beginners class on Sunday 23rd May, I think its best to let one of the reserves take my place instead.
> 
> I'll keep checking for future classes.


Not a problem M8.
Always appreciated when someone can give a bit of notice.

Look forward to seeing you in the future.
Gordon.


----------



## GeeTeeEye

I'm assuming thats me Gordon ?. I did leave posts requesting a reserve place on the 23rd and a reminder that I left a post requesting the 23rd and a PM reminding Dave of the post but I must be writing in invisible ink lol, as someone else posted and got the slot ahead of me.


----------



## caledonia

GeeTeeEye said:


> I'm assuming thats me Gordon ?. I did leave posts requesting a reserve place on the 23rd and a reminder that I left a post requesting the 23rd and a PM reminding Dave of the post but I must be writing in invisible ink lol, as someone else posted and got the slot ahead of me.


You have lost m8 M8 on that one.

I cannot comment on any missed post or PMs Dave might have received. I personally cant up date the main post either. But form what I can see now you are on the list.

And as you are 1st reserve then Its you. :thumb: See you on the 23rd and fingers crossed Dave does not miss you this time. 

Gordon.


----------



## GeeTeeEye

caledonia said:


> You have lost m8 M8 on that one.
> 
> I cannot comment on any missed post or PMs Dave might have received. I personally cant up date the main post either. But form what I can see now you are on the list.
> 
> And as you are 1st reserve then Its you. :thumb: See you on the 23rd and fingers crossed Dave does not miss you this time.
> 
> Gordon.


Thanks, I see the update now. :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

GeeTeeEye said:


> I'm assuming thats me Gordon ?. I did leave posts requesting a reserve place on the 23rd and a reminder that I left a post requesting the 23rd and a PM reminding Dave of the post but I must be writing in invisible ink lol, as someone else posted and got the slot ahead of me.


I'm sorry, I must have missed your post first time round and I don't often get on at the moment to check PMs  ... Every time I'm on DW just now it seems like a mad rush to update everything!

I've now added you to the list for the 23rd May as above


----------



## stuart1164

caledonia said:


> Thank Baz.
> Really nice to meet you and pleased you found the day helpful.
> 
> Now that brings me to you Stuart. :lol:
> You need to get out more m8. I do love you enthusiasm and your more than welcome to come along once more.
> 
> I am sure Dave will add you as requested and see you soon again M8.
> Gordon.


Oh you are so right Gordon :thumb:

So I thought why not have another day oot with D&G and learn a even more:lol:

OK the truth.........I made an absolute A** of my rear bumper therefore I really do need more tuition.

Plus I just can't resist the coffee and the amazing smells from all those products.

Cheers

Stuart.


----------



## InitialB

Could you put me down for the 22nd May?


----------



## Dave KG

stuart1164 said:


> Hi Gordon & Dave,
> 
> Can you put me down for the 1st reserve in the advanced class 4th July please.
> 
> Thank you so much :wave:
> 
> Stuart :thumb:





J-FTO said:


> I don't think I'll be able to make the beginners class on Sunday 23rd May, I think its best to let one of the reserves take my place instead.
> 
> I'll keep checking for future classes.





InitialB said:


> Could you put me down for the 22nd May?


Updated the lists now chaps, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Techgeek

Techgeek said:


> Forgot to say could you take me off the reserved for the beginner day on the 23rd and put me on the reserved for the 4th july advanced day, or the next available one that comes up and i'll see if I can arrange not to be on call.


You missed me


----------



## Dave KG

Techgeek said:


> You missed me


I'm going through the lists one step at a time, all my little brain can cope with - just about to take you off the appropriate lists and add you on to advanced reserves


----------



## Techgeek

cheers:thumb:


----------



## derekj

Could you please put me down for the Machine Polishing Beginners Class – Saturday 22nd May. How do i leave the deposit cheers .


----------



## Dave KG

derekj said:


> Could you please put me down for the Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Saturday 22nd May. How do i leave the deposit cheers .


Just pay on the day mate - I'll add your name to the list


----------



## derekj

cheers for the fast reply . kewl see you then .


----------



## Jiffy

Aaah, disaster. I was looking forward to 22nd May but I've now got to do a fire training day.

Would anybody going on 3rd July like to swap places?


----------



## Yun_says

Hi dave can you stick me on the reserve list for 23rd may please


----------



## -Stu-

Any idea of when classes later in the year will be taking place?

Regards


----------



## Jiffy

Yun_says said:


> Hi dave can you stick me on the reserve list for 23rd may please


You could have my place on the 22nd if you want?


----------



## Yun_says

Jiffy said:


> You could have my place on the 22nd if you want?


Cheers buddy the only thing is I have to get to work for 12pm on the 22nd


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys - I'm just catching up on this post after being away offline for the past few days over the weekend... close family member passed away. 

I'll update the lists just now.


----------



## Dave KG

stu-vi said:


> Any idea of when classes later in the year will be taking place?
> 
> Regards


Dates will be going up quite soon - I have to confirm my working rota in schools in Autumn before we can see when the classes will be


----------



## Dave KG

Jiffy said:


> Aaah, disaster. I was looking forward to 22nd May but I've now got to do a fire training day.
> 
> Would anybody going on 3rd July like to swap places?


I'll leave your name in place on 22nd just now while I contact by PM those on the 3rd of July and see if I can organise a swap for you  Watch this space :thumb:


----------



## mel

Can you pop my name on the class for the 22nd please Thanks.

Either the reserve place or jiffy's place if you cannot fill it.......


----------



## InitialB

Apologies if I've missed it...

Where do we go on the actual day?


----------



## Jiffy

mel said:


> Can you pop my name on the class for the 22nd please Thanks.
> 
> Either the reserve place or jiffy's place if you cannot fill it.......


Hi mel,

You can have my place! :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

mel said:


> Can you pop my name on the class for the 22nd please Thanks.
> 
> Either the reserve place or jiffy's place if you cannot fill it.......


Just away to add your name now 



InitialB said:


> Apologies if I've missed it...
> 
> Where do we go on the actual day?


PMs about to go out :thumb:



Jiffy said:


> Hi mel,
> 
> You can have my place! :thumb:


Sorted :thumb:


----------



## snapper25

Got any more classes lined up for june. I'm wanting to take a course and just found this thread.


----------



## caledonia

snapper25 said:


> Got any more classes lined up for june. I'm wanting to take a course and just found this thread.


Not June M8.
Sorry Dave is away in holiday in June and I am closing the doors to bookings. As we have to re work the unit. So the area will be a building site, as from the 4th of June.

There will be classes latter in the year but if you would also like to add your name to any of the reserve place. Sometimes they become available.
Gordon.


----------



## GeeTeeEye

Machine Polishing Beginners Class – Sunday 23rd May (Class Full - Reserve Places Only!)

1. newbie-ocd
2. joemaxi
3. Ian C(ebo007)
4. Neil R(ebo007)
5. Yun_says


Any idea why my name was removed ?


----------



## caledonia

GeeTeeEye said:


> Machine Polishing Beginners Class - Sunday 23rd May (Class Full - Reserve Places Only!)
> 
> 1. newbie-ocd
> 2. joemaxi
> 3. Ian C(ebo007)
> 4. Neil R(ebo007)
> 5. Yun_says
> 
> Any idea why my name was removed ?


I have know idea m8.
Give me a call today and I will sort this out after speaking to Dave.

Gordon.


----------



## GeeTeeEye

Just back from the course today, it was excellent and was good to meet some forum members too.

Thanks to Dave and Gordon who were very honest and knowledgeable guys.

:buffer:


----------



## Nanoman

I was at the course yesterday and still have the advanced course on 4th July. It was really good and we covered exactly what I'd hoped. Looking forward to the advanced course now.


----------



## West End1981

Thanks very much for an excellent day. This was well worth the money and I can't recommend it enough to anyone who is interested in machine polishing and detailing in general. Dave and Gordon also explain what I can only describe as "The Truth" behind detailing and gave no nonsense answers to all our questions making it alot more simple to understand. The food and coffee was good too. I will definetely be attending the advance class in the future. Cheers guys.


----------



## caledonia

Thank for all the positive feed back lads. More than welcome.

Also as already mentioned great to put faces to names and a great bunch of guys on both days. You all should be proud of yourselves as you show terrific enthusiasm and a right hunger to learn and excel.
Hope we can all meet up in the future and you are more than welcome to contact either of us if you have any further question as already pointed out.
Gordon.


----------



## Gamebitz

You ought to come to Denmark. I'm new when it comes to the use of a rotary, and there aren't anyone who offers these courses here, sadly.


----------



## Iain00

I would just like to thank Dave and Gordon for an excellent days tuition on Saturday. It was great to learn from such friendly and knowledgeable guys I highly recommend the course to get some hands on experience.

It was also nice to meet a few guys from here and enjoy the sunshine.

Many thanks again.


----------



## Dave KG

Many thanks for the kind words guys, its a pleasure to know that the classes are appreciated and that folk are enjoying them and getting what they want from them


----------



## ebo007

Dave/Gordon

Just wanted to say thanks for the course on Sunday. Wasn't sure what to expect but was plesently surprised. Was also good to meet a few of the other guys from the forum too.

Thanks Again 

Ian :buffer:


----------



## snapper25

Ok thanks. I work saturdays so cant make the 3rd of July but I'll keep an eye out for the next batch of classes.


----------



## Johnny Bale'O

*Hey Guys!*

Pretty new to the site and 1st posting so be gentle, lol. What dates would you have available for your beginners classes? Are you fully booked for June/July. Coming down from Shetland so will have to pre organise.

Cheers

JB


----------



## Johnny Bale'O

Hey guys, could you possibly put me down for the reserves list for sat 3rd July please?


----------



## Dave KG

Johnny Bale'O said:


> Hey guys, could you possibly put me down for the reserves list for sat 3rd July please?


Will just add your name now :thumb:


----------



## GeeTeeEye

Hey Dave, can you add me to the reserve list for the advanced class on 4th July. I'm a sucker for more lol.


----------



## stuart1164

*Advanced Class 4th July.*

Hi Dave / Gordon,

After more practice I feel that I'm getting on a lot better with the rotary using what I have been taught from previous classes and with the guide notes for reference so if you can remove my name from the above date to hopefuly allow someone else to attend.

Thank you.

Stuart.


----------



## InitialB

Hi Dave,

as per our conversation at the beginners class on the 22nd May, I'm still looking to come to the advanced class if a place becomes available.

Cheers,

Brian.


----------



## AMCross

hi guys


great thread and seems like something i would love to try so could you please put my name down for the next noob's course


thanks and look forward to meeting some of the forums members


----------



## Chuffy

Guys, I know the class is full for beginners July (and dave is on hol) but can you add my name tothe growing reserve list anyway. I'll be checking the forum daily if you need to get ahold of me 

Pete


----------



## evo-johnny

HI Dave, If ur doing one on Aug can u put my name down for a beginner. :thumb:


----------



## Pizzaeater

*Cancellation*

I've been looking forward to this, but will be unable to attend, nor will eddie Richards. 3/7/10


----------



## caledonia

Pizzaeater said:


> I've been looking forward to this, but will be unable to attend, nor will eddie Richards. 3/7/10


Thanks for the speed answer M8. Much appreciated and It opens up 2 spaces for others that wish to attend. :thumb:
Gordon.


----------



## Johnny Bale'O

Cheers Guys,

Got the email regarding July 3rd, just to confirm i will be able to attend, can't get my PM's as have not posted 10 times as yet!!! I'll get there....

Thanks again

John


----------



## phat_gadgy

Subscribing to catch next date releases.:thumb:


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

How do I go about getting my name down for August if you're running one then?

Cheers

CB


----------



## Dave KG

August dates will be put up soon...

*However - we do have one space on this saturday's beginners class if anyone is interested!* First come, first served.


----------



## phat_gadgy

Dave KG said:


> August dates will be put up soon...
> 
> *However - we do have one space on this saturday's beginners class if anyone is interested!* First come, first served.


Damn, already got plans for this weekend, I'll keep my eye open for the August dates:thumb:


----------



## AMCross

damm it also this saturday i am away

looks like i need to wait till august


----------



## ViewWise

ill take it! I want i want !

Wheres the location?


----------



## Dave KG

ViewWise said:


> ill take it! I want i want !
> 
> Wheres the location?


PM on its way :thumb:


----------



## quicky connor

if viewwise isnt able to make course as long as it is in the midlands i will be avaliable for free space if not will defanitly be up for courses in august


----------



## ScottishPaul

Do you have any other dates planned in glasgow mate? Just started out in the detailing world and your course would be well good. 


Thanks


----------



## ercapoccia

I'd like to attend but i live in Rome so i'm a bit far away  I'll try join you next year if it's possible.


----------



## Dave KG

New Beginners Class date released - Saturday 28th August.

As always, first come, first served


----------



## ScottishPaul

Can I have a space on that course mate, also if you need any reserves for the two other courses on the first place. 


Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

Certainly mate, will add your name now :thumb:


----------



## quicky connor

dammit i cant go then bank holiday weekend means reading festival damnnn


----------



## phat_gadgy

Please put me down for the 28th  dont suppose your doing an advanced on 29th? ta Kevin

Would it be possible to put my son down as well please?


----------



## douglas.baird

*August Course*

Would it be possible for myself (Douglas Baird) and Steven McDermott to attend the August course in Glasgow.

Thanks


----------



## evo-johnny

Can u put me down for Aug pls


----------



## Jiffy

Hi, can you put me down for August please? I think I'll be first reserve if I've counted right.


----------



## phat_gadgy

Dave not a happy bunny, any reason why I have not made the list please?


----------



## phat_gadgy

Dave thanks for the phone call, its appreciated:thumb:


----------



## ViewWise

i finished working like 4am last night and was up at 6. Going to drive up to glasgow tonight after i finish from work in time for the class. Im coming from london so if spend all day with redbull in my hand you guys know why lol.


----------



## Chuffy

Hi dave can u put me down for august please


----------



## Dave KG

Jiffy said:


> Hi, can you put me down for August please? I think I'll be first reserve if I've counted right.


I've added you to the Sunday list as there is now a class on Sunday as well, will PM you about it and see if you want that date - if not its cool, I'll offer the place again but as you were reserve I thought it would be good to offer you the place.



phat_gadgy said:


> Dave not a happy bunny, any reason why I have not made the list please?





phat_gadgy said:


> Dave thanks for the phone call, its appreciated:thumb:


Glad its all cleared up - I can't type :lol: See you on the Sunday class now in any case 



Chuffy said:


> Hi dave can u put me down for august please


The saturday class is full, so I will add you to the Sunday class - if that is no good let me know, and I will put you on reserve for Saturday


----------



## Nanoman

Cracking day today guys!

Thanks very much.


----------



## Kiwigolfer

grantwils said:


> Cracking day today guys!
> 
> Thanks very much.


I'll second that.......:thumb:


----------



## Techgeek

Had a great day, thanks again.


----------



## Chuffy

sunday is fine thanks


----------



## -Aid-

hey what dates are left?


----------



## absolute

saturday and sunday just there were absolutely excellent chaps, i've learned a hell of a lot. ........ by the way where do you get those black fluffy wool pads??


----------



## Johnny Bale'O

Cheers Dave and Gordon, the beginner course on saturday was a great start, well worth the travel down and a great bunch of lads, hope to see you again soon for the advanced course. John


----------



## ViewWise

Cheers for everything guys! Now just need to order a PD8 and im away :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:.

Just got back to london now. Ended up visiting a few places on the way that i would have had to come back up for!

Good to meet everyone else aswell! Anyone ever pass through london. Definitely pop by!


----------



## Techgeek

*Dave KG & Caledonia &#150; Machine Polishing Classes 2010*

I emailed avi about the wool finishing pads they are not on the market yet but once they are available they should be available through i4d and cyc.


----------



## snapper25

How do you book a place i would like to attend the class on Sunday 29th August?.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Cleanerbeemer said:


> How do I go about getting my name down for August if you're running one then?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> CB


I didnt see my name down so can I have an August place??


----------



## Dave KG

snapper25 said:


> How do you book a place i would like to attend the class on Sunday 29th August?.


Hi mate, that class has filled yesterday - the classes filled as quickly as they went up - however, owing to this there is a class on Sunday 22nd August now if that is if interest?



Cleanerbeemer said:


> I didnt see my name down so can I have an August place??


As above - to respond to demand, we have put a class on 22nd August if this is suitable for you?


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Put me down for that then please!


----------



## Dave KG

Cleanerbeemer said:


> Put me down for that then please!


Sorted :thumb:


----------



## snapper25

Could you put me down for the Sunday 22nd August course then and my mate as well if there is space?.


----------



## stewartmak7

Hi would like a space on the 22nd august beginners course if there is space


----------



## Dave KG

snapper25 said:


> Could you put me down for the Sunday 22nd August course then and my mate as well if there is space?.





stewartmak7 said:


> Hi would like a space on the 22nd august beginners course if there is space


I'll add your names now guys


----------



## stewartmak7

Thanks dave


----------



## Chuffy

dave, any chance you could move me from the 29th to the 22nd?

No probs if you can't sorry to be a pest lol

Pete


----------



## Dave KG

Chuffy said:


> dave, any chance you could move me from the 29th to the 22nd?
> 
> No probs if you can't sorry to be a pest lol
> 
> Pete


I'll move you now Pete :thumb:


----------



## snapper25

Could you put my mate Stevie down as well for the 22nd. He is a member on here but i dont no his username.

Thanks


----------



## Dave KG

snapper25 said:


> Could you put my mate Stevie down as well for the 22nd. He is a member on here but i dont no his username.
> 
> Thanks


I'll put you down for two.


----------



## Chuffy

Dave KG said:


> I'll move you now Pete :thumb:


Cheers dave thanks a lot. Must give you a sore head trying to run these


----------



## snapper25

Thanks, looking forward to it!


----------



## stumac77

cheers guys cant wait till the 29th now


----------



## k66nys

are there any spaces left? I stay in cambuslang, just found this thread, would really like to do this


----------



## StuBee

Can you put me down as a reserve for all 3 of the dates in August


----------



## caledonia

k66nys said:


> are there any spaces left? I stay in cambuslang, just found this thread, would really like to do this


There are no definite places left on these dates in August. But I would do as the person below has and asked to get your name added to the reserved lists on the days.



StuBee said:


> Can you put me down as a reserve for all 3 of the dates in August


I am sure Dave will sort this when online.

Gordon.


----------



## AndyZed

Hi,
Are you running any beginners courses in September ? if so can you book me in for the next available course preferably on the Sunday.
cheers
Andy Ross


----------



## AMCross

i am still looking to attend a beginners course asap


thanks:wave:


----------



## snapper25

My mate cant make it, so it will just be me on Sunday 22nd August.

Thanks


----------



## German Taxi

Hi, I'm also very keen to get on one of the next courses (myself and one other actually).

Any idea if you can manage to fit in courses in September?

Thanks


----------



## FXK

Would like to attend (Cambuslang) if there is a Day running on the 11th Sept.
Regards, Fxk


----------



## Leodhasach

Hi guys,

Are there any more advanced classes running this year? I'd like to put my name down for the first available one after the end of August 

Regards,

Andrew


----------



## knightstemplar

Hello fellas
could you let me know when there is a place available on a begginers course. Live in north east England but will travel anywhere:thumb:


----------



## Stoner

Judging by Daves post in this the thread below there might be a gap whilst he completes his tuition:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=154361&page=42


----------



## Dave KG

Stoner said:


> Judging by Daves post in this the thread below there might be a gap whilst he completes his tuition:
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=154361&page=42


Its likely that the ones I will be involved in will be a lot less frequent as I am aiming to keep my eye in by continuing to work on cars as well, so doesn't leave a lot of time - there will still be classes, of course, and I do expect Gordon will keep them running regularly, and I will still be at some of the classes in the future :thumb:


----------



## Stoner

Dave KG said:


> Its likely that the ones I will be involved in will be a lot less frequent as I am aiming to keep my eye in by continuing to work on cars as well, so doesn't leave a lot of time - there will still be classes, of course, and I do expect Gordon will keep them running regularly, and I will still be at some of the classes in the future :thumb:


Great news! I am looking forward to having a go at one of the classes as soon as its available :buffer:


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Does anyone on either the 28th or 29th August classes fancy a swap for the 22nd?


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

Nobody wanting to go a week earlier? Would make life a bit easier for me as due to work I can't travel down the night before now!


----------



## Jiffy

Dave KG said:


> I've added you to the Sunday list as there is now a class on Sunday as well, will PM you about it and see if you want that date - if not its cool, I'll offer the place again but as you were reserve I thought it would be good to offer you the place.


Thanks but I can only manage Saturdays so I'll have to pass, I'll keep an eye out for any future dates.


----------



## kevedup

These machine polishing courses sound great. I would definately be interested when there is room. Please count me in.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## ice200

Leodhasach said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are there any more advanced classes running this year? I'd like to put my name down for the first available one after the end of August
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Andrew


I'm also interested in doing the course. Waiting for the new dates.

Thanks, 
Matt


----------



## Chuffy

Dave, can you give me the address for the classes. Can't find the studio address on the site

Cheers


----------



## spoiltbrat

*classes*

dave will you be doing any closer to home ie the dundee area soon ?


----------



## Dave KG

Highly unlikely to have any in the Dundee area I'm afraid, as our unit is based in Cambuslang - possibly if there is enough interest, but it will be well in the future.


----------



## ScottishPaul

Hi Dave, 

Can you take me of the 28th class, gutted I can't come on the course I broke my hand comming of a motorbike, got some fancy metal work and a cast now. Will deffo book another date though, got a bunch of gear here and looking forward to learning how to use it. 


Paul


----------



## twoscoops

Dave / Gordon, any plans to run an advanced course in the near future? Having been to the beginners im keen to get a bit more depth to my knowledge.

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Dave KG

ScottishPaul said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> Can you take me of the 28th class, gutted I can't come on the course I broke my hand comming of a motorbike, got some fancy metal work and a cast now. Will deffo book another date though, got a bunch of gear here and looking forward to learning how to use it.
> 
> Paul


Certianly Paul, not a problem, thank you for letting us know :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

PMs for the 22nd going out now guys, with all the info of locations


----------



## kevedup

Hi I am faily new to detailing & am thinking of getting a DA polisher. Your courses sound great, when is the next course? I live in Cornwall but would be more than happy to travel as I am really keen to learn the art of detailing.

Cheers

Kev


----------



## SuperSunbeam

Hi, Id be interested in a beginners course whenever there is one available.


----------



## Jiffy

Hi, can you take me off the Sunday 29th of August one. I can usually only manage saturdays so I'll try and jump on any new dates quick.


----------



## StuBee

Dave can you take me off the reserve list for the 28th and 29th. 

I'll keep me eyes on this thread for the next load of classes.


----------



## Cleanerbeemer

I was down at the course yesterday and was well impressed with the standard of the tuition and the amount of information that I picked up. Couldn't think of a better way to spend £50 on a Sunday. Losing Dave to teacher training is a MASSIVE loss for all wanting to attend these classes (no offence Gordon!! You're every bit as good:thumb and a bonus for which ever schoolkids get him as a teacher when (NOT if) he qualifies!!

In the space of 8 hours I've gone from being scard how much damage I could inflict on my car to feeling confident I can now get rid of the few swirls that the Beemer has on it now. (Yes Dave, I'm remembering about the plastic wings!!! :lol

All I need to do now is decide whether to go with the slow and steady DA or rotary route!!!

Thanks again to you both for a highly informative and amusing day!! Much appreciated!!

CB


----------



## Swede1980

*Training dates beginners*

Am looking for training dates in the north west - although willing to travel, really need one asap though

keep asking on the thread but not getting any replies - am i doing this right? am new to the forum world!!


----------



## Bill58

Got to agree with Cleanerbeemer, brilliant course. The standard of tuition was excellent from both Dave and Gordon. Best of luck with your teacher training Dave, but before going into teaching Dave, you and Gordon should do a world tour delivering your seminars!:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

Hi guys,

I've updated the lists as requested in the posts above.

There is one free space on 29th August if anyone is interested in this space, first come first served as always!


----------



## SuperSunbeam

Dave KG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've updated the lists as requested in the posts above.
> 
> There is one free space on 29th August if anyone is interested in this space, first come first served as always!


Hi Dave, I'll take the space on this Sunday (29th) if its still available :thumb: I've sent you a pm as well. 
James :buffer:


----------



## racingsnake

Hi Dave
if there are any more free spaces for the 29th 

Stevo


----------



## Dave KG

SuperSunbeam said:


> Hi Dave, I'll take the space on this Sunday (29th) if its still available :thumb: I've sent you a pm as well.
> James :buffer:


First in with your PM, James, so you are on the list... :thumb:


----------



## Dave KG

racingsnake said:


> Hi Dave
> if there are any more free spaces for the 29th
> 
> Stevo


Not yet, but will add you to a reserve list if one does come up.


----------



## SuperSunbeam

Dave KG said:


> First in with your PM, James, so you are on the list... :thumb:


Excellent Dave, Im looking forward to it


----------



## stumac77

just like to thank gordan & dave for a great day really enjoyed the class with good banter was nice to meet the guys that took the class to would recomend this to anyone that fancys getting themself a DA or roatery


----------



## SuperSunbeam

I'll second what stu said. Thanks again to Dave and Gordon and was a good laugh with the rest of the guys on the course. :thumb:


----------



## jerry318

Any up and coming Scottish Classes?


----------



## caledonia

jerry318 said:


> Any up and coming Scottish Classes?


Hi Jerry
We discussed a few dates this evening and will hopefully get this confirmed at the weekend in between cars.
Look forward to seeing you once more m8. Been a while.
Gordon.


----------



## beany_bot

caledonia said:


> Hi Jerry
> We discussed a few dates this evening and will hopefully get this confirmed at the weekend in between cars.
> Look forward to seeing you once more m8. Been a while.
> Gordon.


Id be quite keen for a refresher course:thumb:


----------

